# Thunder Chickens, and Creek Waders!!



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

Bama got a Turkey without Having to go to Publix!!

Congratulations Bro!!

And for the folks that require music to start a thread!!

Here is a little Tune for ya!!




Ya'll enjoy!! This is where Tucker's name came from!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama got a Turkey without Having to go to Publix!!
> 
> Congratulations Bro!!
> 
> ...




   Hasn't found any more mouse traps has he?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hasn't found any more mouse traps has he?


Not Recently!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

Good Night folks!!........Work in the AM!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night folks!!........Work in the AM!!



Work now....g'nite


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2011)

Good sleepy Sunday morning  

regular 







or high octane?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thunder chickens or Jambalaya.....What creek to wade in. Decisions ...decisions


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

Morning peeps


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Morning, babes and bro's!
Man, that felt good to sleep this morning without the alarm clock going off. Got a lot of house claning to do and then gonna get the turkey skins done.


----------



## Resica (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations Robert!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Resica said:


> Congratulations Robert!!



Thank ya kindy, Res! 
I'm on call this coming week, and then i'm gonna get after them again!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Robert, as you ordered.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

That was quick...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That was quick...





I kill with mercy. I don`t like to see stuff suffer.


----------



## Resica (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya kindy, Res!
> I'm on call this coming week, and then i'm gonna get after them again!



Our season doesn't start until April 30th. I'm chomping at the bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama got a Turkey without Having to go to Publix!!
> 
> Congratulations Bro!!
> 
> ...





One of my all time favorite bands right there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That was quick...



You oughta watch him dispatch a guinea. Looked like a feather pillow exploding!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Resica said:


> Our season doesn't start until April 30th. I'm chomping at the bit.



Hope you got a bird scouted out already! We thought we were good to go but then the flocks broke up right before season opened. Took me almost a month to figure out where the birds were hanging out. Still have at least 2 more gobblers and 3 jakes to chase on this place.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got a bird scouted out already! We thought we were good to go but then the flocks broke up right before season opened. Took me almost a month to figure out where the birds were hanging out. Still have at least 2 more gobblers and 3 jakes to chase on this place.


Congrats again, Wobert!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I kill with mercy. I don`t like to see stuff suffer.



Hey Nic, you like my new profile pic???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Congrats again, Wobert!



Thanks, babe! 
okay, gotta run to Publix for some borax. BBL!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 17, 2011)

WTG Robert.   BDT


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, you like my new profile pic???





Love it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Here ya go Les. And yes, that is the knife that split the heart of the infamous guinea, several rattlesnakes, and a few other critters that I won`t mention. Ol` Abner thought he was a goner. 

Yea, we`re country, The Redhead hangs the mop on the fence to dry.   I bet Keebs does too.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 17, 2011)

Yo.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Les. And yes, that is the knife that split the heart of the infamous guinea, several rattlesnakes, and a few other critters that I won`t mention. Ol` Abner thought he was a goner.
> 
> Yea, we`re country, The Redhead hangs the mop on the fence to dry.   I bet Keebs does too.


Poooor Abner!!  You done sckeered him for life!
 where else ya put a mop to dry???



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo.......


everything safe & secure with you??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2011)

ok, back outside to get back to putting the boards up on the lean-to!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Just great, now I gotta buy a slingshot. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Scent-Burst-Aco...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230a265d4d

Just more and more stuff I'm gonna have to lug to the stand.   

























     

Wonder if they're white acorn scented?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 17, 2011)

Hayyy Yall.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Les. And yes, that is the knife that split the heart of the infamous guinea, several rattlesnakes, and a few other critters that I won`t mention. Ol` Abner thought he was a goner.
> 
> Yea, we`re country, The Redhead hangs the mop on the fence to dry.   I bet Keebs does too.




Nick... uhm...

Pssst.....





































You're snuggling with a rooster.  

This is doing nothing for your image.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You oughta watch him dispatch a guinea. Looked like a feather pillow exploding!



Cept for the first time he tried it the feather pillow ran away and then flew up in a tree..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nick... uhm...
> 
> Pssst.....
> 
> ...





It took all the will power I had, not to harm the sweet little bird.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

That rooster is going to go around telling all of his friends that he faced you with a knife _and_ a tomahawk and survived. You cant let him get away with that.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

Abner the rooster said:
			
		

> Pffftttt!!! I ain't skeered of no tomahawk.
> 
> Besides, it's too dull to do anything anyways.
> 
> ...



Did anyone see this post before it got deleted. One minute it was there and then poof!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did anyone see this post before it got deleted. One minute it was there and then poof!






Afternoon folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cept for the first time he tried it the feather pillow ran away and then flew up in a tree..



Glad Al had his bow and a flu flu arrow! 



slip said:


> That rooster is going to go around telling all of his friends that he faced you with a knife _and_ a tomahawk and survived. You cant let him get away with that.



He knows better!! 



Les Miles said:


> Did anyone see this post before it got deleted. One minute it was there and then poof!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

Howdy folks. Just finished planting maters, squash, cucumbers, beans, bell peppers, jalapeno peppers and banana peppers and three blueberry bushes. 

GROW


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad Al had his bow and a flu flu arrow!
> 
> 
> 
> He knows better!!




How do, Nic??? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Just finished planting maters, squash, cucumbers, beans, bell peppers, jalapeno peppers and banana peppers and three blueberry bushes.
> 
> GROW




Same plantings on Friday except for the beans and blueberries(got 3 of those already growing), I need a larger garden. Maybe after I kill some weeds here directly, I can go ahead and enlargen it 

Howdy Sterlo!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do, Nic???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Jeff, 

I don't know why I even plant a garden. My in-laws plant enough for the whole durn family. I just like to have a few things close by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeff,
> 
> I don't know why I even plant a garden. My in-laws plant enough for the whole durn family. I just like to have a few things close by.



I reckon it's just having the ability to pick fresh, vine ripened, vegetables, and cookin' them for me. Hard to beat!!! 

Although, I could prolly buy them cheaper than what all I spend when going to get my stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Abner, my feathered friend, rest in peace...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Abner, my feathered friend, rest in BBQ SAUCE...



There fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> There fixed it fer ya.





Perfect!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Whew!
Just finished caping my bird. It takes awhile to do the wings but i think it came out pretty doggone good. I took a bunch of photo's and just need to work up the gumption to write it up and add all the Pic's. Brother nic, you want the tutorial in the turkey forum or the hobbies and crafts forum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Abner, my feathered friend, rest in peace...



I'm gonna have a variation of that, pre-feathered....omelette


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew!
> Just finished caping my bird. It takes awhile to do the wings but i think it came out pretty doggone good. I took a bunch of photo's and just need to work up the gumption to write it up and add all the Pic's. Brother nic, you want the tutorial in the turkey forum or the hobbies and crafts forum?





Go ahead and put it in the turkey forum, Robert.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna have a variation of that, pre-feathered....omelette





Babies!!!


----------



## Resica (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got a bird scouted out already! We thought we were good to go but then the flocks broke up right before season opened. Took me almost a month to figure out where the birds were hanging out. Still have at least 2 more gobblers and 3 jakes to chase on this place.



I haven't had an opportunity to get out and listen yet. The weather has been bad every time at camp. I'll get an opportunity to find some before too long I hope. Continued success to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Babies!!!



Boneless too!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Abner, my feathered friend, rest in peace...



Oh  No  You  Didn't 

         













Poor Little Abner


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh  No  You  Didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616366


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh  No  You  Didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't notice that Abner had 8 legs?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Go ahead and put it in the turkey forum, Robert.



Yessir! This is gonna take awhile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2011)

Evening friends !!!  Off to another 12hr night wit nuttin to do.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh  No  You  Didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that was Abner he had too many leg quarters. 


Nic ain't gunna BBQ a tough old rooster.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! This is gonna take awhile.



Lookin forward to it though. 

Gunna need that info later this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening friends !!!  Off to another 12hr night wit nuttin to do.



Practice yo Nekkid Twista skilz


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay Slip!
Here ya go:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5944058#post5944058

If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

Where's is everybody?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> If that was Abner he had too many leg quarters.
> 
> 
> Nic ain't gunna BBQ a tough old rooster.





Yea, I couldn`t hurt the Lady`s rooster.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where's is everybody?????



trying to figure out supper plans. I am, anyway.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to figure out supper plans. I am, anyway.



me too ... salmon filets marinating in tiger sauce, creamed corn and sauteed asparagus.  now I gotta get to cookin' it


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> me too ... salmon filets marinating in tiger sauce, creamed corn and sauteed asparagus.  now I gotta get to cookin' it



Bubbette has spoken. We are having Johnny Carino's tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> me too ... salmon filets marinating in tiger sauce, creamed corn and sauteed asparagus.  now I gotta get to cookin' it


I haven't tried using Tiger sauce for a marinate yet, how does that work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't tried using Tiger sauce for a marinate yet, how does that work?



I've used it on chicken wings, but that is about it Miguel!!!

Been using for years on plenty of cooked items though...love that stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't tried using Tiger sauce for a marinate yet, how does that work?





Jeff C. said:


> I've used it on chicken wings, but that is about it Miguel!!!
> 
> Been using for years on plenty of cooked items though...love that stuff





Ya`ll done got me addicted to that stuff!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Supper done here.  

I put a huge London Broil in the oven around 2:00 on 250. A little water, onion powder and some Tony's. At 4:00, I added taters and carrots. At 5:30 I made biscuits. 

It was good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Supper done here.
> 
> I put a huge London Broil in the oven around 2:00 on 250. A little water, onion powder and some Tony's. At 4:00, I added taters and carrots. At 5:30 I made biscuits.
> 
> It was good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll done got me addicted to that stuff!!



The only thing I don't like about it






























I can't keep enough of it around here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Supper done here.
> 
> I put a huge London Broil in the oven around 2:00 on 250. A little water, onion powder and some Tony's. At 4:00, I added taters and carrots. At 5:30 I made biscuits.
> 
> It was good.





MMMMMMMMMM....makin me hawngry!!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, babes and bro's!
> Man, that felt good to sleep this morning without the alarm clock going off. Got a lot of house claning to do and then gonna get the turkey skins done.




love the new avatar


Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, you like my new profile pic???



i dont know about him but i like it.


turtlebug said:


> Nick... uhm...
> 
> Pssst.....
> 
> ...



i think his indian name is cuddles with roosters or something like that


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

killa86 said:


> love the new avatar
> 
> 
> i dont know about him but i like it.
> ...



Weren't you asking about caping turkey wings? I put together a tutorial for Slip:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5944058#post5944058


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

wow its skeery bein all alone in here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

time for supper. BBL!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Weren't you asking about caping turkey wings? I put together a tutorial for Slip:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5944058#post5944058



already checked it out looks tedious but i will try it,its probably gonna be weekend after next before i get to go back out again so if i get another one i will try it.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 17, 2011)

best one so far


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't tried using Tiger sauce for a marinate yet, how does that work?



It was right tasty ... marinated them for 30-45 minutes then put them in a cast iron skillet in a 400 degree oven and basted them in the sauce until they were done.  The sauce kinda caramelized into a glaze and the touch of sweet was good with the salmon.  



Jeff C. said:


> The only thing I don't like about it
> 
> 
> I can't keep enough of it around here!!!



Yeah we need to buy it in the economy size!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> best one so far



Nice catch Seth!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay Slip!
> Here ya go:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5944058#post5944058
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know!



Wow! that looks tuff! but well worth it
I think ill try that on my next bird


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice bass Seth.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I haven't tried using Tiger sauce for a marinate yet, how does that work?


Pretty good!!......We've used it in on Pork Chops as a marinade, and basting sauce........That was real good!!..........Last time we did the pan seared Tuna filet's used it to dredge the filet's in before coating with sesame seeds!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow! that looks tuff! but well worth it
> I think ill try that on my next bird



It's not hard. just find your line on each side of the neck and stay in the crease all the way to the tail. I think its easier to do when they are hanging by the head.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> best one so far



Nice fish, Seth!
We gotta work on your camera poses, though.....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

kickin bass and takin names seth awesome you are da man


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 17, 2011)

Speaking of tiger sauce, i stopped in an ingles over near conyers and they had the big bottles of tiger sauce (10 or 12oz bottles) for $3.38.  Thought tjat was a good price so i picked up a couple.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

reckon who squeezes the tiger to get the sauce bet that job isnt any fun?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Speaking of tiger sauce, i stopped in an ingles over near conyers and they had the big bottles of tiger sauce (10 or 12oz bottles) for $3.38.  Thought tjat was a good price so i picked up a couple.


The IGA here has the big bottles.........Didn't check the price??.........I had four of the small bottles already in the pantry, and didn't need to buy anymore!!..............I know it's there next time I need more!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

killa86 said:


> reckon who squeezes the tiger to get the sauce bet that job isnt any fun?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

ABNER had a bad day, ol SETH is catchin bass, BAMA's capin turkeys cause he kicked some turkey @#?! tail,NICis cuddlin roosters and its messin with his rep, MIGUEL had a real good night and he really overslept,GOBBLINS makin coffee, BAMA's drivin nails in a thread that nic locked up he oughta be put in jail,JEFF C is killin weeds,STERLO's plantin maters,SLIP-pin round on wmas and gonna come back later, TBUG wants a slingshot to disperse some scent and someone worked just long enough to help pay for some rent,the awards they were a flyin for the man we call the BOSS,and whose job is it to squeeze the tiger for some tiger sauce.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Wobbert-Woo! , you don't happen to have a dead cousin named Louis do you?  


 










I swear Shelby Stanga is gonna have N.O.W. all over his behind if he ain't careful.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

killa86 said:


> ABNER had a bad day, ol SETH is catchin bass, BAMA's capin turkeys cause he kicked some turkey @#?! tail,NICis cuddlin roosters and its messin with his rep, MIGUEL had a real good night and he really overslept,GOBBLINS makin coffee, BAMA's drivin nails in a thread that nic locked up he oughta be put in jail,JEFF C is killin weeds,STERLO's plantin maters,SLIP-pin round on wmas and gonna come back later, TBUG wants a slingshot to disperse some scent and someone worked just long enough to help pay for some rent,the awards they were a flyin for the man we call the BOSS,and whose job is it to squeeze the tiger for some tiger sauce.





Good job


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not hard. just find your line on each side of the neck and stay in the crease all the way to the tail. I think its easier to do when they are hanging by the head.



Thanks man, i just hope it doesnt take 2 years again to get my hands on another bird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo! , you don't happen to have a dead cousin named Louis do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, Bugsy-boo. My ancestors were german gypsies, so there's no telling who's in the woodpile. 
Who is Shelby Stanga?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Robert, mighty fine job on the tutorial-pictoral.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, mighty fine job on the tutorial-pictoral.



Thanks, Nic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

killa86 said:


> ABNER had a bad day, ol SETH is catchin bass, BAMA's capin turkeys cause he kicked some turkey @#?! tail,NICis cuddlin roosters and its messin with his rep, MIGUEL had a real good night and he really overslept,GOBBLINS makin coffee, BAMA's drivin nails in a thread that nic locked up he oughta be put in jail,JEFF C is killin weeds,STERLO's plantin maters,SLIP-pin round on wmas and gonna come back later, TBUG wants a slingshot to disperse some scent and someone worked just long enough to help pay for some rent,the awards they were a flyin for the man we call the BOSS,and whose job is it to squeeze the tiger for some tiger sauce.




Bama.........You need to dig up the Daily Driveler archive, and add these!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama.........You need to dig up the Daily Driveler archive, and add these!!



Thats up to Killa.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama.........You need to dig up the Daily Driveler archive, and add these!!





rhbama3 said:


> Thats up to Killa.


Well Killa??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 17, 2011)

I swear Shelby Stanga is gonna have N.O.W. all over his behind if he ain't careful.   [/QUOTE]


Ole Shelby must have a set that would fill up a dish pan by the way he was talking to his wife tonight.  I was expecting her to pull out a "dull" knife and start to sawing on his at any minute.  I was also expecting that long barrel pistol to end up in the water as well.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 17, 2011)

Evenin Yall! I get here before everyone has vacated for the night?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I swear Shelby Stanga is gonna have N.O.W. all over his behind if he ain't careful.




Ole Shelby must have a set that would fill up a dish pan by the way he was talking to his wife tonight.  I was expecting her to pull out a "dull" knife and start to sawing on his at any minute.  I was also expecting that long barrel pistol to end up in the water as well.   [/QUOTE]Good to see you around, and kickin Mike!!........Careful with that seafood!!



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall! I get here before everyone has vacated for the night?


Evening Snowy!!........Still here for a little while!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall! I get here before everyone has vacated for the night?



Snowbabe!!!! 
Hows life on the farm?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

Time to call it a night!!.........Good night folks!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rutt,

I will definitely be laying off of the seafood for a little while.  Spending a couple of days in the hospital was certainly not fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

last night of sleep without worrying about the beeper going off. Gotta love a call week. 
Night, Ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Rutt,
> 
> I will definitely be laying off of the seafood for a little while.  Spending a couple of days in the hospital was certainly not fun.


Glad you are better, and still with us!!......Work has kept me away from here for the last few weeks!!...........Hoping things will change for the better over the next few weeks!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Snowy!!........Still here for a little while!!


 Dang I keep gettin sidetracked with stuff... Hi Mitch 



rhbama3 said:


> Snowbabe!!!!
> Hows life on the farm?


Hey Wingman! 

Good.... cows to sale, cows sorted, chicks born... ducklings moved to their home outside, Jezzie the Jersey still lovin bein a surrogate Ma and not likin livin with goaties that much  Garden goin in the ground this week  finally  Lots to do!!! 

Congrats on the gobbler!!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to call it a night!!.........Good night folks!!


Night Mitch!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Rutt,
> 
> I will definitely be laying off of the seafood for a little while.  Spending a couple of days in the hospital was certainly not fun.


Mike, glad to see you around and kickin!!! Hope you're back feelin 100% 



rhbama3 said:


> last night of sleep without worrying about the beeper going off. Gotta love a call week.
> Night, Ya'll!


Night Wingman 

Off to get sidetracked again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Robert, see you found the button to make that gobble fan out for the pic.  

Seth don't look so happy.  

Well another week found the door and needs a cup of java to get the day started.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning gobbleinwoods, and everyone else!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2011)

Mornin y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning gobbleinwoods, and everyone else!





Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all



morning to both of you.  About time for some b'fast.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning to both of you.  About time for some b'fast.



I just had lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I just had lunch



You are two meals ahead of me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are two meals ahead of me.



If I weren't on shift,I'd just be eating some of wife's french toast about now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If I weren't on shift,I'd just be eating some of wife's french toast about now.



French toast sounds better than the oatmeal I fixed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

coffee, just plain old black coffee


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning peeps. I'll be back on in an hour or so. Later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> me too ... salmon filets marinating in tiger sauce, creamed corn and sauteed asparagus.  now I gotta get to cookin' it





YOU cook ???  Mitch said he did ALL the cooking???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning all, i assume everybody survived the weekend.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 18, 2011)

morning gobble,jeff, les, quack,and wades in tobasco.im just doin a drive by. i actually have stuff to do today then its back to work tommorrow maybe i can can drop by later for a little dip.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 18, 2011)

morning gobble,jeff, boneboy,les, quack,and wades in tobasco.coffee looks great .im just doin a drive by. i actually have stuff to do today then its back to work tommorrow maybe i can can drop by later for a little dip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> morning gobble,jeff, les, quack,and wades in tobasco.im just doin a drive by. i actually have stuff to do today then its back to work tommorrow maybe i can can drop by later for a little dip.





killa86 said:


> morning gobble,jeff, boneboy,les, quack,and wades in tobasco.coffee looks great .im just doin a drive by. i actually have stuff to do today then its back to work tommorrow maybe i can can drop by later for a little dip.






You can say that again!!



Moanin Killa!!!

Gotta crash soon . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash soon . . .



Nah man,the Monday morning meetings start soon


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Good mornin` , Miss Snow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Mornin Nick  Hows things down yonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Nick  Hows things down yonder?





Doin` good! You see the pictures of Abner and me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall






Hiya gal friend, been awhile . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` good! You see the pictures of Abner and me?


Erm.... I saw a bunch of chicken legs on the grill.....  but no Abner 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend, been awhile . . .


Hey Quack  Yup.... aint had much time for wadin lately... how you and Mz Dawn?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Erm.... I saw a bunch of chicken legs on the grill.....  but no Abner
> Hey Quack  Yup.... aint had much time for wadin lately... how you and Mz Dawn?





Doin great hun, hope ya'll are too!!!   One day I'm gonna get a hug from that purty, mean lil gal!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
> Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!





I like that!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
> Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!


Oh Sista  I LOVE it!!! That looks terrific! Wow! Come build one for me  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doin great hun, hope ya'll are too!!!   One day I'm gonna get a hug from that purty, mean lil gal!!!!


We are  Life is good  And as to Aimee.. well.... she IS a meanie!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that!!


 Thanks, that's the cypress lumber that was (is) stacked in the back......... lordy, talk about splinters!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Moanin' peeps.....
Mouf dwy. Musta weally snored a wot las night. Need double leaded coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
> Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!





Looks GOOD gal!!!!





SnowHunter said:


> Oh Sista  I LOVE it!!! That looks terrific! Wow! Come build one for me
> 
> We are  Life is good  And as to Aimee.. well.... she IS a meanie!!






Purty sure she didn't take after her Ma . . . 




Later guys, got big plans for today, and gotta crash!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin' peeps.....
> Mouf dwy. Musta weally snored a wot las night. Need double leaded coffee.



Hey Wingman  I gots some hawt strong coffee ready for ya


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh Sista  I LOVE it!!! That looks terrific! Wow! Come build one for me
> 
> We are  Life is good  And as to Aimee.. well.... she IS a meanie!!


 Thanks!
 Ain't nooo way!!  I have trouble reading a tape measure!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Robert, that ain`t a rattlesnake layin` under that bush in the pic behind you, is it??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin' peeps.....
> Mouf dwy. Musta weally snored a wot las night. Need double leaded coffee.


You musta slept good too..........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD gal!!!!
> 
> Purty sure she didn't take after her Ma . . .
> 
> Later guys, got big plans for today, and gotta crash!


 Thanks................ catch ya later doc!


Nicodemus said:


> Robert, that ain`t a rattlesnake layin` under that bush in the pic behind you, is it??




 WHAT is going on with the forum?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> Ain't nooo way!!  I have trouble reading a tape measure!


 I do too, at times but thats usually from the dirt and cow poo stuck on my sunglasses 


Keebs said:


> You musta slept good too..........
> 
> 
> Thanks................ catch ya later doc!
> ...


You too? I just got the dang page to load, after 10 minutes 


Hey Nick... I think I finally figured out what kinda chicken Abner is.. aside from delicious   I hearby confiscate him for my breeding program


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
> Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!


Looking good


rhbama3 said:


> Moanin' peeps.....
> Mouf dwy. Musta weally snored a wot las night. Need double leaded coffee.



Hey , gotcha one i see, congrats


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do too, at times but thats usually from the dirt and cow poo stuck on my sunglasses
> 
> You too? I just got the dang page to load, after 10 minutes
> 
> ...




I will load him up and meet you halfway!! Also, his 3 sons are up for a give-away too!!!  

What kind do you think he is?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I do too, at times but thats usually from the dirt and cow poo stuck on my sunglasses
> 
> You too? I just got the dang page to load, after 10 minutes
> 
> ...


 I have to put my readers on and then re-align the tape measure! 
 I dunno what's going on wiff it!
 Da Redhead ain't gonna let Abner go no where!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have to put my readers on and then re-align the tape measure!
> I dunno what's going on wiff it!
> Da Redhead ain't gonna let Abner go no where!!




Oh yes she will!! She`s tired of him too!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD gal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, not at all  Night Mill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes she will!! She`s tired of him too!!



I bet Abner's got lot's of good tail and neck hackle that look real purty on some flies and jigs...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I will load him up and meet you halfway!! Also, his 3 sons are up for a give-away too!!!
> 
> What kind do you think he is?


And you better run before the Redhead finds out 

Some sorta Wyandotte.. Gold Laced or possibly black laced red  



Keebs said:


> I have to put my readers on and then re-align the tape measure!
> I dunno what's going on wiff it!
> Da Redhead ain't gonna let Abner go no where!!


 



Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes she will!! She`s tired of him too!!


Lemme go ask her


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Abner's got lot's of good tail and neck hackle that look real purty on some flies and jigs...





Want me to go pull some feathers for you?? It will be my pleasure!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Abner's got lot's of good tail and neck hackle that look real purty on some flies and jigs...



Oh yes, I'm sure he does 

(neck-hackle, tail-saddle   )

Mornin Bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman  I gots some hawt strong coffee ready for ya





Nicodemus said:


> Robert, that ain`t a rattlesnake layin` under that bush in the pic behind you, is it??



I dunno, but i'm afraid to go look at the pic and find out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> And you better run before the Redhead finds out
> 
> Some sorta Wyandotte.. Gold Laced or possibly black laced red
> 
> ...






She`s on Facebook right now, waitin` for you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes she will!! She`s tired of him too!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Abner's got lot's of good tail and neck hackle that look real purty on some flies and jigs...


 Mornin shuggums............. looks like Cherry Log is ready!


Nicodemus said:


> Want me to go pull some feathers for you?? It will be my pleasure!!!


 You'd enjoy it TOOO much!


Nicodemus said:


> She`s on Facebook right now, waitin` for you!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s on Facebook right now, waitin` for you!!!





Keebs said:


> Mornin shuggums............. looks like Cherry Log is ready!
> 
> You'd enjoy it TOOO much!


We'll see what she says


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We'll see what she says





She`s typin` you an answer right now!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We'll see what she says



Crap.... she said ok  

I'll trade yall roosters for roosters  I got younguns runnin round all over


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Crap.... she said ok
> 
> I'll trade yall roosters for roosters  I got younguns runnin round all over


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Snow, you will still always have first option on any of our birds!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



Guess yer just gonna hafta put up with Abner 

Oh.. and I'm swappin chickens around tomorrow.... should have some Del eggs for yall, from my nice Del Roo and his new girls soon


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow, you will still always have first option on any of our birds!



Aww thanks Nick  Likewise... if ya need any, yanno where to find me 

That reminds me... today is picture day.. gotta update the website and get new pics of all the birds I got left  and the piglets, rabbits, goats, my Jersey and some of the beef herd


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Guess yer just gonna hafta put up with Abner
> 
> Oh.. and I'm swappin chickens around tomorrow.... should have some Del eggs for yall, from my nice Del Roo and his new girls soon





Nice!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright time for me to get to work.. yall enjoy the day!!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Driveby


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

I reckon I`m just gonna have to secretely throw that bird out at Keeb`s place, early one mornin`.  She`s soft-hearted, and will take him in...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`m just gonna have to secretely throw that bird out at Keeb`s place, early one mornin`.  She`s soft-hearted, and will take him in...


 Go ahead, I know who he is & I know where you live.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, I know who he is & I know where you live.............





Hi...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi...


 your *innocent* act needs some work.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> your *innocent* act needs some work.........





I`m slippin` in my old age.   Alright, in a little while, I get to see if I can wear contact lenses!! Talk to ya`ll later!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m slippin` in my old age.   Alright, in a little while, I get to see if I can wear contact lenses!! Talk to ya`ll later!


 I LOVE mine.................  I just need to get the bifocal kind now though!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

okay......
I'm ready to go turkey hunting again.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay......
> I'm ready to go turkey hunting again.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning All. 

I get to start a little payback for Ta-ton-ka this morning.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 18, 2011)

and what sort of payback would that b


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning All.
> 
> I get to start a little payback for Ta-ton-ka this morning.






killa86 said:


> and what sort of payback would that b


ah~hem.......... chk your pm's.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> and what sort of payback would that b





Keebs said:


> ah~hem.......... chk your pm's.............



A little payback served in a chilled cup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

killa86 said:


> and what sort of payback would that b



Don't make the JLA mad, you'll be payin for it for a long long long time..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> a little payback served in a chilled cup. :d


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

How Y'all is???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How Y'all is???



Good Cajun,,,,,,,,how's you today?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How Y'all is???




WHat up Jeff C?

You get some fishing in?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning, Jeff and da Messican weatherman!
Bout time to take a shower and head to da Big House.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Jeff and da Messican weatherman!
> Bout time to take a shower and head to da Big House.



You must be plannin on huntin Thursday morning..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be plannin on huntin Thursday morning..





get outta my head! It was just a thought.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Jeff and da Messican weatherman!
> Bout time to take a shower and head to da Big House.



 No mod respect


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How Y'all is???


Heyyyy Chief!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be plannin on huntin Thursday morning..


Is it gonna be  or  or


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD it's Monday.............. I ran the chop saw, the drill and toted lumber this weekend..............  in keeping with the "rustic" look!
> Still have to put the concrete board around the bottom, but progress is being made!  Went with a "half wall" on the back side so a shelf can be put in.............. I'm still pushing for a Tiki Bar instead!



Lookin good there MommaKeebs 

I just missed out on a 14X30 Metal (sealed) building for $300.00 Would've had to dismantle and transport, but at that price it would've been worth it. Sold quick



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Cajun,,,,,,,,how's you today?



Not too bad Mig....most of the grass is cut, most of the weeds are sprayed, most of the garden is planted, and most of my Honey-Doo list is still incomplete



threeleggedpigmy said:


> WHat up Jeff C?
> 
> You get some fishing in?



Howdy Poppapygmy 

Yeah....but it's just been fishin lately, no catchin



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Jeff and da Messican weatherman!
> Bout time to take a shower and head to da Big House.



Mornin' Bammer....nice tutorial!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No mod respect



How many binkys did you end up with?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin good there MommaKeebs
> 
> I just missed out on a 14X30 Metal (sealed) building for $300.00 Would've had to dismantle and transport, but at that price it would've been worth it. Sold quick
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jeff! 
Bubbette lets me put them in the garage. 
One of these days, if and when i ever shoot a bird with 1.5 inch hooks, i'm gonna get a full mount for the man-cave!







if she will let me have one.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin good there MommaKeebs
> 
> I just missed out on a 14X30 Metal (sealed) building for $300.00 Would've had to dismantle and transport, but at that price it would've been worth it. Sold quick
> Howdy Poppapygmy


 Thanks, made a lot of head way this weekend!
Man, that would have been a deal for sure!
Poppapygmy........ dats cute!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How many binkys did you end up with?



  A lifetime supply.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is Mr. Sharon "chips" today, anyway?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, made a lot of head way this weekend!
> Man, that would have been a deal for sure!
> Poppapygmy........ dats cute!!




 Back to ya.... 

I still got sooo much to do around here, it ain't funny. Just can't seem to get caught up


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Where is Mr. Sharon "chips" today, anyway?





I just bumped a thread asking.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

I like chicken. Grilled, fried, or BBQ'd.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like chicken. Grilled, fried, or BBQ'd.


 but your avatar says different!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but your avatar says different!



No, my avatar doesn't say anything. It can't talk. 


But my avatar means "No Abner" therefore it goes right along with the "I like chicken" comment.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay......
> I'm ready to go turkey hunting again.



He's ready when you are Robert


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, my avatar doesn't say anything. It can't talk.
> 
> 
> But my avatar means "No Abner" therefore it goes right along with the "I like chicken" comment.


 _whatever_..........


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2011)

Is somebody back talkin you Keebs?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Is somebody back talkin you Keebs?



I think someone is a little crabby today...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Is somebody back talkin you Keebs?


Naww, I guess it's just the flies coming round with this corndog smell in here today............. 



Les Miles said:


> I think someone is a little crabby today...


They have medication for that ya know.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

Great, just GREAT.  Dawn's got a landscaper over wanting to plant new shrubs out front 'cause she doesn't "like" the ones we have now . . . Grrrrrrrrrrr!!



Afternoon ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just GREAT.  Dawn's got a landscaper over wanting to plant new shrubs out front 'cause she doesn't "like" the ones we have now . . . Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon ya'll!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He's ready when you are Robert



Thanks for reminding me! 
















idjit.
 Now i gotta go to the store on the way home and buy some snakeshot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just GREAT.  Dawn's got a landscaper over wanting to plant new shrubs out front 'cause she doesn't "like" the ones we have now . . . Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon ya'll!!



Quack, just convince her to plant those "Mary-Jowana" plants instead.  At least then, you will have a return on your investment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just GREAT.  Dawn's got a landscaper over wanting to plant new shrubs out front 'cause she doesn't "like" the ones we have now . . . Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon ya'll!!



Tell her she needs to confer with a qualified designer before lettin some yahoo throw something out there that she won't like in 5 more years. She'll be changin bushes like you change undies..


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

Somebody's been abusing my Keebs and Wobbert-Woo!  has been showing Fishbait more love today than I get in a month. 

What is this world coming to?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody's been abusing my Keebs and Wobbert-Woo!  has been showing Fishbait more love today than I get in a month.
> 
> What is this world coming to?



You're about to have a phone call.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody's been abusing my Keebs and Wobbert-Woo!  has been showing Fishbait more love today than I get in a month.
> 
> What is this world coming to?



Who?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

I gots me a phone call.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I gots me a phone call.





Wasn't me??  Who all else is stawkin ya??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

My version of red beans and sausage, with a big pot of rice, made from scratch cornbread, and sweet iced tea...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Red beans and rice*



Nicodemus said:


> My version of red beans and sausage, with a big pot of rice, made from scratch cornbread, and sweet iced tea...



Kind of like this???  Great minds think alike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Kind of like this???





Similar, but my rue is a little light colored, and mine has two of the trinity-onions and peppers.  I`ll post up a pic when it get`s done in just a little bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My version of red beans and sausage, with a big pot of rice, made from scratch cornbread, and sweet iced tea...



Mmmmmmm....we could have a contest tonight then.

Cornbeef, cabbage, and taters


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't me??  Who all else is stawkin ya??



It was me, okay? I'm sorry Quack but you just don't pay much attention to me anymore. 

Thinking we're gonna do the fried pork chops, broccoli, and taters aw grat..... au grac....all grat...... taters and cheese tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmmm....we could have a contest tonight then.
> 
> Cornbeef, cabbage, and taters



pics...




rhbama3 said:


> It was me, okay? I'm sorry Quack but you just don't pay much attention to me anymore.
> 
> Thinking we're gonna do the fried pork chops, broccoli, and taters aw grat..... au grac....all grat...... taters and cheese tonight.





pics...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you know what a fried pork chop looks like.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm pretty sure you know what a fried pork chop looks like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It was me, okay? I'm sorry Quack but you just don't pay much attention to me anymore.
> 
> Thinking we're gonna do the fried pork chops, broccoli, and  *taters aw grat..... au grac....all grat...... taters and cheese*tonight.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm pretty sure you know what a fried pork chop looks like.





Nicodemus said:


>



Yeah, but you piqued our interest with this


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Similar, but my rue is a little light colored, and mine has two of the trinity-onions and peppers.  I`ll post up a pic when it get`s done in just a little bit.



There's a lot of cayenne pepper in there along with pureed fresh jalepenos so I guess that makes for a darker rue.

 And that's real Savoie's andouille sausage for all you cajun connoisseurs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> There's a lot of cayenne pepper in there along with pureed fresh jalepenos so I guess that makes for a darker rue. And that's real Savoie's andouille sausage for all you cajun connoisseurs.





I saw Savoie`s andouille today in Publix. I`m gonna have to try it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Similar, but my rue is a little light colored, and mine has two of the trinity-onions and peppers.  I`ll post up a pic when it get`s done in just a little bit.



Just curious Nic.....why no celery???? Also, do you ever make them with some hamhocks or Hambone??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious Nic.....why no celery???? Also, do you ever make them with some hamhocks or Hambone??





Oh yea, I`ve used them, and smoked hog jowl too. I hate to admit this, but I plumb forgot the celery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, I`ve used them, and smoked hog jowl too. I hate to admit this, but I plumb forgot the celery.



It'll still be good


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It was me, okay? I'm sorry Quack but you just don't pay much attention to me anymore.
> 
> Thinking we're gonna do the fried pork chops, broccoli, and taters aw grat..... au grac....all grat...... taters and cheese tonight.



But your cookin' the rest of the week since you've decided to critique my cooking methods - the same ones I've used to fry pork chops for the last 22 years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> But your cookin' the rest of the week since you've decided to critique my cooking methods - the same ones I've used to fry pork chops for the last 22 years.



I smell smoke......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YOU cook ???  Mitch said he did ALL the cooking???



Not any more  Just sittin' here surfin' while RB grills the burgers.  Did you he tell you I don't shop either?   

Oh honey when you pick up the stuff for tomorrow nights dinner you might want to get some laundry detergent too ... I think YOU are running low!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> But your cookin' the rest of the week since you've decided to critique my cooking methods - the same ones I've used to fry pork chops for the last 22 years.



Sounds like I'm in good company tonight!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 18, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sounds like I'm in good company tonight!



It must be this full moon. They're all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Not any more  Just sittin' here surfin' while RB grills the burgers.  Did you he tell you I don't shop either?
> 
> Oh honey when you pick up the stuff for tomorrow nights dinner you might want to get some laundry detergent too ... I think YOU are running low!





Poor Rutt..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Rutt..



All he has to do is ruin a few loads and she'll take over. Worked for me anyway.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All he has to do is ruin a few loads and she'll take over. Worked for me anyway.....



Me too!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> But your cookin' the rest of the week since you've decided to critique my cooking methods - the same ones I've used to fry pork chops for the last 22 years.





Tag-a-long said:


> Not any more  Just sittin' here surfin' while RB grills the burgers.  Did you he tell you I don't shop either?
> 
> Oh honey when you pick up the stuff for tomorrow nights dinner you might want to get some laundry detergent too ... I think YOU are running low!



Sounds like a couple of fellas are up for some man-card deductions.  

Unless Robert and Mitch go buy some new brooms & mops and lay down the law about who does the hunting and who does the cooking & cleaning around the house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds like a couple of fellas are up for some man-card deductions.
> 
> Unless Robert and Mitch go buy some new brooms & mops and lay down the law about who does the hunting and who does the cooking & cleaning around the house.



My wife cooked an excellent supper and does the laundry. No deductions for me!


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2011)

Howdy folks....went and got 7 naked necked chickens.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Neck

Odd looking critters, but mom likes em.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All he has to do is ruin a few loads and she'll take over. Worked for me anyway.....







Les Miles said:


> Sounds like a couple of fellas are up for some man-card deductions.
> 
> Unless Robert and Mitch go buy some new brooms & mops and lay down the law about who does the hunting and who does the cooking & cleaning around the house.



He does need to get a new broom and use it on the house! 



rhbama3 said:


> My wife cooked an excellent supper and does the laundry. No deductions for me!



Kiss up. 

It's too late. You're cookin' supper the rest of the week!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All he has to do is ruin a few loads and she'll take over. Worked for me anyway.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too!!



Wait ... you two don't do laundry?    I mean ... I just assumed ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks....went and got 7 naked necked chickens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Neck
> 
> Odd looking critters, but mom likes em.



You gonna ask T-Bug to knit some neck mufflers for the poor things?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> But your cookin' the rest of the week since you've decided to critique my cooking methods - the same ones I've used to fry pork chops for the last 22 years.



Fishbait critiques the way I cook AND load the dishwasher.  

Funny, he hasn't gotten any skinnier in the last 13 years.  









August Rush is on.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Kiss up.
> 
> It's too late. You're cookin' supper the rest of the week!



Corn dogs for the rest of the week huh.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks....went and got 7 naked necked chickens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Neck
> 
> Odd looking critters, but mom likes em.



More room for grip to ring their necks.  


Them are som U-G-L-Y birds. 


And yes, I will devote my yearly charity knitting to your poor nekkid-necked chickens.  I think a nice teal ombre yarn would look great on them.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You gonna ask T-Bug to knit some neck mufflers for the poor things?



I might have to do that this fall.



I told mom i liked the idea of naked necked chickens, gives me a easy target to swing the axe on when i slaughter them.


She didnt find the humor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks....went and got 7 naked necked chickens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Neck
> 
> Odd looking critters, but mom likes em.





Them thangs are uglier`n homemade soap!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

slip said:


> I might have to do that this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she treats them nasty thangs as pets, don't start a rabbit farm.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Dirty Harry is on tonight. Time to watch Eastwood dispose of a few bad guys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dirty Harry is on tonight. Time to watch Eastwood dispose of a few bad guys.


That was filmed in Knoxville?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If she treats them nasty thangs as pets, don't start a rabbit farm.



Speaking of wabbits... 


It was certainly playtime for the critters last night. That moon was as bright as the sun and they were EVERYWHERE at 5:00 this morning. I must've dodged 7 or 8 rabbits just on our road, then foxes, coons, a beaver and a bunch of other unidentifiable glowing eyeballs along the sides of the highway.  

I was just glad nothing over about 50 pounds came running out in front of me.  



Bait won't let me watch "William and Kate".   
Makin me watch that stoopid Lizard Lick repo crap.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Dirty Harry 3 
Bad Guys    0


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YOU cook ???  Mitch said he did ALL the cooking???


Thanks for the help Bro!!



rhbama3 said:


> All he has to do is ruin a few loads and she'll take over. Worked for me anyway.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Them thangs are uglier`n homemade soap!!




You should've seen that Cornbeef, Cabbage, and Taters 

It was delicious though!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Corn dogs for the rest of the week huh.



Nope! He's a great cook. I'll take any excuse I can find to let him cook!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Them thangs are uglier`n homemade soap!!



These homemade soaps are ugly?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> These homemade soaps are ugly?



Before any answers are given:
Did Mini-me or any relative of your family make said soap thingys?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang...just got home from losing another baseball game. We have a few players on our team that I swear could have been in the movie Bad News Bears. 

Oh well, least we don't have a game this Saturday and I can chase feathered critters around the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...just got home from losing another baseball game. We have a few players on our team that I swear could have been in the movie Bad News Bears.
> 
> Oh well, least we don't have a game this Saturday and I can chase feathered critters around the woods.



It's not whether you win or lose but how you play the game....















If you play lousy you're gonna lose. 

Good luck on chasing the turkeys this weekend. I'm ready for another fix already!


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 18, 2011)

quiet in here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Before any answers are given:
> Did Mini-me or any relative of your family make said soap thingys?


Wise man!!

Time for me to stumble off to bed!!...........Hope every one has a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...just got home from losing another baseball game. We have a few players on our team that I swear could have been in the movie Bad News Bears.



I hated losing,I was a terrible loser........but I was a great winner


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

A great weiner huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...just got home from losing another baseball game. We have a few players on our team that I swear could have been in the movie Bad News Bears.
> 
> Oh well, least we don't have a game this Saturday and I can chase feathered critters around the woods.





To quote the infamous Tom Hanks. . . " There's NO crying in baseball!!!!"




What in the >>>> am I doing up this late???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> A great weiner huh?







You leave a hanging curveball out over the plate like that?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> To quote the infamous Tom Hanks. . . " There's NO crying in baseball!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinkin bout redfish,and trout?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thinkin bout redfish,and trout?



And how Dawn can catch em?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is like old times...the night crew is back!   Fire up the tractor!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta walk to the breakroom and fill up my coffee carafe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thinkin bout redfish,and trout?





boneboy96 said:


> And how Dawn can catch em?





Grrrrrrrrrr . . . I'm still on Midnight mode, gotta crash . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Make sure to start a fresh pot!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . . I'm still on Midnight mode, gotta crash . . .



Nighty nite Quack.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . . . I'm still on Midnight mode, gotta crash . . .



nah man......hang out awhile


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure to start a fresh pot!



Start a fresh one at 6:00,only me and 1 other person here right now


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

I see the magoo too

Set back,have a cup of coffee


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well guess my work is done here for now...didn't blow the place up or anything...guess I'll come back later on and try again!   niters!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well guess my work is done here for now...didn't blow the place up or anything...guess I'll come back later on and try again!   niters!



I'll be here

It's Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the night crew polished off the dregs so a fresh pot is up for the morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

G'mornin gobble


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

this sux.....
Didn't even make it 24 hours on my first call day before getting the phone call at 0315. Me and kybowhunter are spending some quality time together. 
Back to work!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> this sux.....
> Didn't even make it 24 hours on my first call day before getting the phone call at 0315. Me and kybowhunter are spending some quality time together.
> Back to work!!



Mornin Robert

Make sure they wake up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin gobble





rhbama3 said:


> this sux.....
> Didn't even make it 24 hours on my first call day before getting the phone call at 0315. Me and kybowhunter are spending some quality time together.
> Back to work!!



morning Jeff and bama.   see the morning bunch is back to activity as usual.

bama, you just need to set the alarm clock for 3AM so you can shower before the daily call.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> this sux.....
> Didn't even make it 24 hours on my first call day before getting the phone call at 0315. Me and kybowhunter are spending some quality time together.
> Back to work!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Robert
> 
> Make sure they wake up





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Jeff and bama.   see the morning bunch is back to activity as usual.
> 
> bama, you just need to set the alarm clock for 3AM so you can shower before the daily call.



Morning all....That round trip to Marietta is getting old fast.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Mike


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all....That round trip to Marietta is getting old fast.....



It is only about 3 hours one way.    When you pass by Ga11 at least honk.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mike



Morning Jeff



gobbleinwoods said:


> It is only about 3 hours one way.    When you pass by Ga11 at least honk.



177 miles each way only took 5.5 hrs round trip thanks to no traffic,I honked you was already at work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Mornin Boys......what's shakin today?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Boys......what's shakin today?



...


boneboy96 said:


> A great weiner huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

okay, i just got home from my emergency. About to eat a couple of blueberry muffins and crash for a few hours.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

who, what, where, when, HOW????



 G'mornin.................  coworker back & NOT in a good mood.........ggrrrr, can I send her back home?!?!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who, what, where, when, HOW????
> 
> 
> 
> G'mornin.................  coworker back & NOT in a good mood.........ggrrrr, can I send her back home?!?!!



Ok, I will play the roll of Keebs this morning:  

(In my best whiny Neal Boortz kind of sarcastic voice):  "Just be glad you have a job. "


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, and top o' the mornin to ya keebs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy folks....went and got 7 naked necked chickens.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_Neck
> 
> Odd looking critters, but mom likes em.


Oh dear lord  Them things sure aint even cute 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i just got home from my emergency. About to eat a couple of blueberry muffins and crash for a few hours.



Awww hope call week goes easy on ya Wingman 


Mornin Folks! OFf to start mornin feed chores then I think we're off to the livestock sale... dropped off a batch last night and they already had over 500  was barely 100 last Monday night.... 

yall have a goodun


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i just got home from my emergency. About to eat a couple of blueberry muffins and crash for a few hours.



Hey Bammer, i ordered you a new oyster knife to break in at the next gathering.   You gonna have to give me some lessons. But it will probably take you showing me about 100or so times before i get the hang of it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, I will play the roll of Keebs this morning:
> 
> (In my best whiny Neal Boortz kind of sarcastic voice):  "Just be glad you have a job. "


 thankfulforjob,thankfulforjob,thankfulforjob...........NOW can I send her HOME!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, and top o' the mornin to ya keebs.


 Mornin' smartbutt!


SnowHunter said:


> Oh dear lord  Them thins sure aint even cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You too Spitsista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who, what, where, when, HOW????
> 
> 
> 
> G'mornin.................  coworker back & NOT in a good mood.........ggrrrr, can I send her back home?!?!!



Fire a single salvo across her bow by proclaiming; "you have exactly 30 minutes to get all of this grumpiness out of your system. After that it's on."

If she doesn't straighten up after that check back here for further instructions..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Bammer, i ordered you a new oyster knife to break in at the next gathering.   You gonna have to give me some lessons. But it will probably take you showing me about 100or so times before i get the hang of it.


Translation "I bought a oyster knife for you to use at the gatherings"........... your welcome!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good morning , Man them was some ugly chickens!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fire a single salvo across her bow by proclaiming; "you have exactly 30 minutes to get all of this grumpiness out of your system. After that it's on."
> 
> If she doesn't straighten up after that check back here for further instructions..


At least she is not just firing off at me, another co-worker is catching the 'tude too and another "witnessed" said 'tude!  She was out "sick" yesterday, (I overheard her tell someone on the phone she must have had a "48 hour virus")


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning , Man them was some ugly chickens!


Mernin.................. clearance???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Top of the morning to you Blokes and Sheilas


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.................. clearance???



Im on it , havnt got the new schedule but ill let you know today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> At least she is not just firing off at me, another co-worker is catching the 'tude too and another "witnessed" said 'tude!  She was out "sick" yesterday, (I overheard her tell someone on the phone she must have had a "48 hour virus")



Prolly had the 24 hour interview bug, and it rejected her..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Top of the morning to you Blokes and Sheilas


Mornin Poppapygmy!


mudracing101 said:


> Im on it , havnt got the new schedule but ill let you know today.


 Goood Deal!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly had the 24 hour interview bug, and it rejected her..


 I............hhhmm............she............oh heck, never mind, ain't worth getting banded over!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

OH!!  Ya'll keep LilD in your thoughts & prayers today................... SHE GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OH!!  Ya'll keep LilD in your thoughts & prayers today................... SHE GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!



I saw that. Tell her to buckle down.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OH!!  Ya'll keep LilD in your thoughts & prayers today................... SHE GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!



Go lild


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Translation "I bought a oyster knife for you to use at the gatherings"........... your welcome!



uhhhhhhh duhhhhhhh!!!! You so smart.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that. Tell her to buckle down.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Go lild


Thanks............. she's already called me & is on her way........... nervous as all get out!! 


BBQBOSS said:


> uhhhhhhh duhhhhhhh!!!! You so smart.


 I wuvs you tooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> uhhhhhhh duhhhhhhh!!!! You so smart.



Sink or swim?    How did they do?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sink or swim?    How did they do?



They be swimmin.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks............. she's already called me & is on her way........... nervous as all get out!!
> 
> I wuvs you tooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cant wait to see it.  Gonna be another Tabor original. I ordered it yesterday.  Desert ironwood handle with carbon fiber bolsters, black spacers and red mozaic pins.    Should be a fine looking piece.  Raleigh is da man.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cant wait to see it.  Gonna be another Tabor original. I ordered it yesterday.  Desert ironwood handle with carbon fiber bolsters, black spacers and red mozaic pins.    Should be a fine looking piece.  Raleigh is da man.


 YOU DIDN'T TELL ME IT WAS GONNA BE A TABOR!!!!!!!!!!!!
 yeah, Raleigh IS!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cant wait to see it.  Gonna be another Tabor original. I ordered it yesterday.  Desert ironwood handle with carbon fiber bolsters, black spacers and red mozaic pins.    Should be a fine looking piece.  Raleigh is da man.



That is not a knife  but this one you ordered will be.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Mernin' waders!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' waders!!!


 Mornin Chief!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

G G R R R R R


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!



Mornin dollbaby Hooray for lilD!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> G G R R R R R



  Should we run???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

I love red beans and rice but those beans don't love me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I love red beans and rice but those beans don't love me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Should we run???





Nah, just mad at myself.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, just mad at myself.



Those beans not love you either Nic? 

I was floating the sheets last night.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> G G R R R R R


brang it, I got someone you can take it out on!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin dollbaby Hooray for lilD!!


 



Jeff C. said:


> Should we run???


 I dunno, whatyouthink?


Les Miles said:


> I love red beans and rice but those beans don't love me.


 ya didn't roll them first, huh?



Nicodemus said:


> Nah, just mad at myself.


 what in da world???


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> brang it, I got someone you can take it out on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Up at 4 this mornin`, and went back to sleep. Coulda went fishin` or turkey huntin`.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Up at 4 this mornin`, and went back to sleep. Coulda went fishin` or turkey huntin`.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

It's fajita day down at the local messican eatery. 

See you peeps after lunch.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's fajita day down at the local messican eatery.
> 
> See you peeps after lunch.



In my best Cheech Voice: Hey holmes, you gotta leave man.  The sign on the buffet sez 'all u can eat' not 'u eat all'.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


 Happy Tuesday Keebs and all.
 I see my buddy Hilljack got him a good hog. Wish ize there too, got to werk though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Tuesday Keebs and all.
> I see my buddy Hilljack got him a good hog. Wish ize there too, got to werk though.


You need to catch a break & head south, my friend!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!




Whatso funny?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whatso funny?


I still giggle at your avatar............. just - can't - help - it...........


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

Got two more birds from our dairy farmer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp 's

pretty birds, when the sun hits them just right they have a green color to em.

i think 19 birds is enough for a while though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Got two more birds from our dairy farmer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp 's
> 
> pretty birds, when the sun hits them just right they have a green color to em.
> 
> i think 19 birds is enough for a while though.



Looks like a "Black Giant" to me........... I have one Black Giant rooster left & he is "bout to get on my last nerve" like Abner is doing to Nic........... 'cept Blackie isn't mean, he just won't leave MissRed alone for a single minute!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still giggle at your avatar............. just - can't - help - it...........


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Looks like a "Black Giant" to me........... I have one Black Giant rooster left & he is "bout to get on my last nerve" like Abner is doing to Nic........... 'cept Blackie isn't mean, he just won't leave MissRed alone for a single minute!



Our rooster keeps the hens in check, so im hoping just throwing two new birds in there wont be any big problems.
As long as they stay away from Lucy lucifer (the hen turkey) while she is on the nest everybody will be okay.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya'll got some ugly looking chickens...but I'll bet they be tasty!   Congrats to LilD on her new job.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Our rooster keeps the hens in check, so im hoping just throwing two new birds in there wont be any big problems.
> As long as they stay away from Lucy lucifer (the hen turkey) while she is on the nest everybody will be okay.


We put Blackie in with Buffboy & his hens last night just to give MissRed a break........... heehee let's just say, Buffboy protects his girls!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Ya'll got some ugly looking chickens...but I'll bet they be tasty!   Congrats to LilD on her new job.


Thanks!  she just texted & called me, she's loving it!  that child was so desperate for a job even being a waitress in a little ole place is good to her!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

I got to thinking on the creamation thing.  I wonder if i could get cremated and then turned into a few lumps of charcoal and put in a smoker to cook some hawg meat???  And then have a party!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I got to thinking on the creamation thing.  I wonder if i could get cremated and then turned into a few lumps of charcoal and put in a smoker to cook some hawg meat???  And then have a party!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



What???? Then erryone could have a piece of the bbqboss!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Our young Jedi(slip) is testing his jr mod skills. No worries thou,  he is under the guidance  of the Legendary Jedi Master(Pbradley).


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, im back what did i miss. Did i miss anything, did anybody miss me?  Ha ha ha I kill me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I got to thinking on the creamation thing.  I wonder if i could get cremated and then turned into a few lumps of charcoal and put in a smoker to cook some hawg meat???  And then have a party!


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Our young Jedi(slip) is testing his jr mod skills. No worries thou,  he is under the guidance  of the Legendary Jedi Master(Pbradley).


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Our young Jedi(slip) is testing his jr mod skills. No worries thou,  he is under the guidance  of the Legendary Jedi Master(Pbradley).


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What???? Then erryone could have a piece of the bbqboss!


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Our young Jedi(slip) is testing his jr mod skills. No worries thou,  he is under the guidance  of the Legendary Jedi Master(Pbradley).


I've been following!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mudracing101 said:


> Alright, im back what did i miss. Did i miss anything, did anybody miss me?  Ha ha ha I kill me


 I done had da Marines report back in on where you were!!  ya know, all it would take is a pm, a shout or a holler!



slip said:


>


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


>



Holy cow.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Holy cow.


And who said Phillip didn't have a sense of humor?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Afternoon Waders!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Alright, im back what did i miss. Did i miss anything, did anybody miss me?  Ha ha ha I kill me


rolled in on time.


slip said:


> Holy cow.





Keebs said:


> And who said Phillip didn't have a sense of humor?!?!


Best kinda humor


BBQBOSS said:


> I got to thinking on the creamation thing.  I wonder if i could get cremated and then turned into a few lumps of charcoal and put in a smoker to cook some hawg meat???  And then have a party!


Write down very detailed in instuctions on how you want the





























Funeral BBq to go, It will be handle.


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Waders!!!!



Howdy Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> rolled in on time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey there Poppapygmy!!!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And who said Phillip didn't have a sense of humor?!?!



Yeah!  Who said Philip didn't have a sense of humor?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Brother Bradley for Moderator!!!

He can take my place!!!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Bradley for Moderator!!!
> 
> He can take my place!!!



Hey Nick - you thinking about rejoining the general population?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Yeah!  Who said Philip didn't have a sense of humor?




Prolly somebody in the PF


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Yeah!  Who said Philip didn't have a sense of humor?


 I can't remember, it was one of those nights I got past security & was wandering around in the Mod's break room.......... 



Nicodemus said:


> Brother Bradley for Moderator!!!
> 
> He can take my place!!!


 no, keep both of you!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly somebody in the PF


 you heard it too, huh?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly somebody in the PF



Or somebody I banded.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Hey Nick - you thinking about rejoining the general population?





I wonder what it would be like?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder what it would be like?


 you'd still be grouchy............ sossoooooo, no different??


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder what it would be like?



I like it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I like it.




Like bein` a Moderator? 

You miss us, don`tcha?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Like bein` a Moderator?
> 
> You miss us, don`tcha?



Oh, ever so much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Oh, ever so much.





Let`s swap places for a week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'd still be grouchy............ sossoooooo, no different??





Hey!! Tried to slip this by me, didn`t you!!??  Wouldn`t matter, you`d still love me!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s swap places for a week.



You spend a week doing duty in the PF, dealing with all them people that are "wrong on the internet" and I'll be the grouchy, guinea loving MOD for a week?

Deal!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> You spend a week doing duty in the PF, dealing with all them people that are "wrong on the internet" and I'll be the grouchy, guinea loving MOD for a week?
> 
> Deal!





I could fix the Political Forum in less than 30 minutes... 

You, Sir, have yourself a deal...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! Tried to slip this by me, didn`t you!!??  Wouldn`t matter, you`d still love me!


 took ya long enough to see it!



pbradley said:


> You spend a week doing duty in the PF, dealing with all them people that are "wrong on the internet" and I'll be the grouchy, guinea loving MOD for a week?
> 
> Deal!


 heh-heh-heh you just THINK you have him down pat.......... go for it, we'll see if you can do it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

The TSA of the political forum with a Tomahawk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I could fix the Political Forum in less than 30 minutes...
> 
> You, Sir, have yourself a deal...



<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIPS4LyveJs?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uIPS4LyveJs?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

I`ll even use the top hawk, my Sunday-go-to-meetin` hawk, while I`m there.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll even use the top hawk, my Sunday-go-to-meetin` hawk, while I`m there.



No sir; if you wanna switch, you gotta take off the super suit, put down the hawks and fight 'em with words.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> No sir; if you wanna switch, you gotta take off the super suit, put down the hawks and fight 'em with words.


 they won't unnerstan a single thang he sez!!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> No sir; if you wanna switch, you gotta take off the super suit, put down the hawks and fight 'em with words.



Oh, and you'll need a hot avatar. Might I suggest:


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> No sir; if you wanna switch, you gotta take off the super suit, put down the hawks and fight 'em with words.





I don`t have all them fancy words them boys use. I`d have to make my words stand up and do tricks. Or, just cut em while they spout all that gibberish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh yea, once again, my regards to Miss Angelina...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The TSA of the political forum with a Tomahawk.



Ummm, if Nicks gonna be doin full body searches then I'm staying out of the PF..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, if Nicks gonna be doin full body searches then I'm staying out of the PF..





Me too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, if Nicks gonna be doin full body searches then I'm staying out of the PF..





Nicodemus said:


> Me too!!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

i can smell some scalps a burnin. dont worry nic you shouldnt have too much to do in the pf cause once you get one or two scalps the rest will surely run and hide. from then on out it smooth sailin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2011)

Time to hit da clock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

What no good are you peeps up to in here?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i can smell some scalps a burnin. dont worry nic you shouldnt have too much to do in the pf cause once you get one or two scalps the rest will surely run and hide. from then on out it smooth sailin





Nope, I never do anything halfway. Once I start, I won`t quit till it`s done.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What no good are you peeps up to in here?



viva la revolucion!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> viva la revolucion!



That avatar is killing me.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> That avatar is killing me.



I LOL every time I see your av and sigline; wonder if cop laughs too...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, I never do anything halfway. Once I start, I won`t quit till it`s done.



Need to have a thread showing the proper way of scalping and then perserving scalps.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I LOL every time I see your av and sigline; wonder if cop laughs too...



I .... doubt it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Need to have a thread showing the proper way of scalping and then perserving scalps.



Borax works good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Need to have a thread showing the proper way of scalping and then perserving scalps.





I`ll work on that!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey yall


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazy idjits


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

slip said:


> That avatar is killing me.



Is this one better?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Is this one better?



Much better. I always knew she was from another planet.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Is this one better?



She has nice lips


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What no good are you peeps up to in here?



Who you callin a peep?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin a peep?



Certainly not you or she would have said "perp"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Certainly not you or she would have said "perp"



Go check your toaster oven, I think your corndog is burning..


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, I never do anything halfway. Once I start, I won`t quit till it`s done.



i know that i just figure they'll quit or start dyin off one.

sure could use a tomahawk emoticon--translation (grumpy face with tomahawk)to put at the end of that last one


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What no good are you peeps up to in here?



im already missin the booty boar


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i know that i just figure they'll quit or start dyin off one.
> 
> sure could use a tomahawk emoticon--translation (grumpy face with tomahawk)to put at the end of that last one





This is the closest thing  we have here.  

T Bug, I think it was, or maybe Keebs, found one somewhere one time that was good, but I don`t know where to look for that stuff.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the closest thing  we have here.
> 
> T Bug, I think it was, or maybe Keebs, found one somewhere one time that was good, but I don`t know where to look for that stuff.



hey nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick





Hey, young feller, how you been?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Certainly not you or she would have said "perp"



hes a peep-in perp-son


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the closest thing  we have here.
> 
> T Bug, I think it was, or maybe Keebs, found one somewhere one time that was good, but I don`t know where to look for that stuff.



that'll work now if we can get one of the fancy computer type gurus to put your face in it i think it'll work.throw one of those on the pf and watch em scatter


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

So I wonder how LilD did on her 1st day on the job?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> So I wonder how LilD did on her 1st day on the job?



inquirin mind would like to know?hmmm is it enquirin or inquirn anyway we curious


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

killa86 said:


> inquirin mind would like to know?hmmm is it enquirin or inquirn anyway we curious



Ink wiring minds want to know...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

So, I had new tires put on the car in January. Had the front end realigned too. Bait just changed the oil and did a service on it not too long ago. Seemed to be okay.  

Had to go to a doctor's appointment in Thomasville today. Car seemed to run funny. I complained it was losing power going uphill, struggling I tell ya. Never had this problem before, complained to Bait that I needed a new mechanic.     

He stands there looking at me and said "Well, you are toting a lot of weight in the rear end".      (Visions of the dog kicking him out of her house dancing in my head  )

Then it occured to me...

Two Millennium stands, an HSS, archery equipment and Lord only knows what else.  

I haven't cleand out the trunk of my car since deer season ended.  













Fishbait is alive and well, only slightly bruised.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ink wiring minds want to know...



thanks i was gettin ready to look that up.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So, I had new tires put on the car in January. Had the front end realigned too. Bait just changed the oil and did a service on it not too long ago. Seemed to be okay.
> 
> Had to go to a doctor's appointment in Thomasville today. Car seemed to run funny. I complained it was losing power going uphill, struggling I tell ya. Never had this problem before, complained to Bait that I needed a new mechanic.
> 
> ...



oh no he didnt. whew i think he did too.word of advice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So, I had new tires put on the car in January. Had the front end realigned too. Bait just changed the oil and did a service on it not too long ago. Seemed to be okay.
> 
> Had to go to a doctor's appointment in Thomasville today. Car seemed to run funny. I complained it was losing power going uphill, struggling I tell ya. Never had this problem before, complained to Bait that I needed a new mechanic.
> 
> ...



Thank god you didn't turn the AC on!!! What is it, a chevette 4 cyl??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank god you didn't turn the AC on!!! What is it, a chevette 4 cyl??



But I did.  It was hot. 

No, just my little 4-cylinder, economical 2001 Honda Accord that jumps downed trees and goes through man made ditches when the access to my hunting spot is a little rough.    


Yall keep your eyes open for a GOOD RUNNING CJ7 (not green  ) or a beat up Chevy 4x4 at a decent price please.  I am in serious need of a Bugsymobile of the more durable nature for the new lease this year.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 19, 2011)

My day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So, I had new tires put on the car in January. Had the front end realigned too. Bait just changed the oil and did a service on it not too long ago. Seemed to be okay.
> 
> Had to go to a doctor's appointment in Thomasville today. Car seemed to run funny. I complained it was losing power going uphill, struggling I tell ya. Never had this problem before, complained to Bait that I needed a new mechanic.
> 
> ...



Now Tbug, that is funny !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now Tbug, that is funny !!!



Hey Mike!  


You ready to join me in the formation of the "Ocean Roach Haters Anonymous" club yet?    

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> My day



I sowwy. 

Make Wobbert-Woo!  take you turkey hunting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But I did.  It was hot.
> 
> No, just my little 4-cylinder, economical 2001 Honda Accord that jumps downed trees and goes through man made ditches when the access to my hunting spot is a little rough.
> 
> ...



I see em' weekly up here, I guess it depends on your budget as to which one is acceptable for the job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i know that i just figure they'll quit or start dyin off one.
> 
> sure could use a tomahawk emoticon--translation (grumpy face with tomahawk)to put at the end of that last one



not a tomahawk but might do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> Make Wobbert-Woo!  take you turkey hunting.



Is this turkey hunting?  or turkey hunting!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> My day



That looks like it was a tad nerve racking..


----------



## pbradley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> My day



Can't believe you went fishin' while the rest of us worked all day.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see em' weekly up here, I guess it depends on your budget as to which one is acceptable for the job.



Ain't looing for nuttin purdy.  

Beat up but dependable is perfect for what I want it for.  


Something that a pink-camo foo-foo can paint job would improve the looks of.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

arrrrgghhhh!!!!!!
The nightly slowdown has started! I would munti-quote but it would take too long.
T-Bug: Leave Fish-bro alone and get your junk outta the trunk.
Bubbette: quit your whining about all those tele-conferences.




I don't have long till she gets back from her walk so ya'll bury this post quickly.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2011)

Aw man, what happend to the police taking our guns thread?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> My day


sounds like your day was the same as mine!!



rhbama3 said:


> arrrrgghhhh!!!!!!
> The nightly slowdown has started! I would munti-quote but it would take too long.
> T-Bug: Leave Fish-bro alone and get your junk outta the trunk.
> Bubbette: quit your whining about all those tele-conferences.
> ...




I have a new found hatred for those little get togethers...........Started out my day with one!!.........Went downhill from there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> sounds like your day was the same as mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new found hatred for those little get togethers...........Started out my day with one!!.........Went downhill from there!!



I can't stand sitting here when she's on one. Buncha hens cackling and they all keep pushing the button to let others know they want to talk. Bubbette looks like she's playing a video game on the phone half the time!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrgghhhh!!!!!!
> The nightly slowdown has started! I would munti-quote but it would take too long.
> T-Bug: Leave Fish-bro alone and get your junk outta the trunk.
> Bubbette: quit your whining about all those tele-conferences.
> ...






Okay, we'll get to typing so it'll be inconspicuous by the time she turns her puter back on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, we'll get to typing so it'll be inconspicuous by the time she turns her puter back on.





You're so sweeeettt!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, we'll get to typing so it'll be inconspicuous by the time she turns her puter back on.



thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand sitting here when she's on one. Buncha hens cackling and they all keep pushing the button to let others know they want to talk. Bubbette looks like she's playing a video game on the phone half the time!


My conferences only take place during business hours at work, and the one today only lasted an hour!!..........Still waiting on them folks to figure out I have no idea what I'm doing!!



turtlebug said:


> Okay, we'll get to typing so it'll be inconspicuous by the time she turns her puter back on.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thanks



Welcome


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> So I wonder how LilD did on her 1st day on the job?



I think I did great had fun I think ill find out if its permanent tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I think I did great had fun I think ill find out if its permanent tomorrow


Congrats on the prospective new employment!!.........Hope everything works out in your favor!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats on the prospective new employment!!.........Hope everything works out in your favor!!



Thank you!! Hope so too


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> Make Wobbert-Woo!  take you turkey hunting.



Nah, one million dollar turkey is enough. If I go too it might be a 2 million dollar turkey. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That looks like it was a tad nerve racking..



Yea, I just did my morning walk.



pbradley said:


> Can't believe you went fishin' while the rest of us worked all day.



Problem is that I was the bait! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> sounds like your day was the same as mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new found hatred for those little get togethers...........Started out my day with one!!.........Went downhill from there!!



Had 2 today, 3 tomorrow, and 4 Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand sitting here when she's on one. Buncha hens cackling and they all keep pushing the button to let others know they want to talk. Bubbette looks like she's playing a video game on the phone half the time!



I am not pushing a button to let others know I want to talk. I'm muting the phone so they can't hear me talkin' about them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Had 2 today, 3 tomorrow, and 4 Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain..........Most I've had in one day is two!!

Since I've been sitting in with my Boss on most of the ones I've attended..........I've learned that the mute button is a very valuable tool!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish I could find the mute button on my B&C!


----------



## Buck (Apr 19, 2011)

Rumor has it Courtney's first born will be named after me "Buck"...    
Supposed to be a secret, so please don't tell AJ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Let me hold a dolla!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

Buck said:


> Rumor has it Courtney's first born will be named after me "Buck"...
> Supposed to be a secret, so please don't tell AJ...


Your secret is safe with me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Buck said:


> Rumor has it Courtney's first born will be named after me "Buck"...
> Supposed to be a secret, so please don't tell AJ...



I just knew it would be "Capri" if it's a girl, and "Croc" if its a boy. 
But Buck is nice also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2011)

drive by , nighty night


----------



## Buck (Apr 19, 2011)

I knew I could count on you folks..     

I just hope John's feeling don't get hurt to bad..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for bed folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time for bed folks!!




Yessir...

Sounds like you need some much needed rest Bro....TC!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

It sure is eerily quiet in here at 2:45 AM.  Why in the world am I still awake at this hour ???  I need my "beauty" sleep, I tell ya.   


 PS:  This computer clock is about as functional as Obama and his entire gang of nitwit Democrats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Aw man, what happend to the police taking our guns thread?



the local POPO arrested it?  

well it doesn't pay to get to bed early to catch up on sleep if you wake up even earlier.  

oh well it is hump day and it is only up hill half the day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the local POPO arrested it?
> 
> well it doesn't pay to get to bed early to catch up on sleep if you wake up even earlier.
> 
> oh well it is hump day and it is only up hill half the day.



Well you could have started a fresh pot there GW


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2011)

Alrighty then....good morning and happy hump day everyone.   Fresh pot is brewing and I'm headed back to bed!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well you could have started a fresh pot there GW



Oh I did.   But another is always welcomed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Mernin uvrybuddy..


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mernin Miquel!   Sorry GW, didn't smell the coffee, must be my allergies.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty then....good morning and happy hump day everyone.   Fresh pot is brewing and I'm headed back to bed!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh I did.   But another is always welcomed.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin uvrybuddy..



Morning all....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mernin Miquel!   Sorry GW, didn't smell the coffee, must be my allergies.



Looks like it's gonna be good sleepin weather today once the rain moves in. I might have to set a cot up on the back porch and just snooze all day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mernin Miquel!   Sorry GW, didn't smell the coffee, must be my allergies.



no problem, I might have downed most of it.  

morning jm and MC  

I wish I could find a nice hammock to catch a nap in this afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no problem, I might have downed most of it.
> 
> morning jm and MC
> 
> I wish I could find a nice hammock to catch a nap in this afternoon.



who needs a hammock,just give me a comfortable recliner!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It sure is eerily quiet in here at 2:45 AM.  Why in the world am I still awake at this hour ???  I need my "beauty" sleep, I tell ya.
> 
> 
> PS:  This computer clock is about as functional as Obama and his entire gang of nitwit Democrats.


 PM 243Savage, he can fix it!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> the local POPO arrested it?
> 
> well it doesn't pay to get to bed early to catch up on sleep if you wake up even earlier.
> 
> oh well it is hump day and it is only up hill half the day.


 I woke up thinking it was Thursday, then I *really* woke up & realized it was "only" Wednesday......... 



boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty then....good morning and happy hump day everyone.   Fresh pot is brewing and I'm headed back to bed!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin uvrybuddy..


Mornin shuggums!



jmfauver said:


> Morning all....


Mornin tiny!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it's gonna be good sleepin weather today once the rain moves in. I might have to set a cot up on the back porch and just snooze all day.


move over & share it............


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well off to the salt mines to earn a few measily pennies.   Later all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't say much about the clock on here. I've done everything I can and can't make it read the right time over on my GW site...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't say much about the clock on here. I've done everything I can and can't make it read the right time over on my GW site...


 It's right with mine??  well, it was until I logged in............. at least it is exactly an hour behind.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's right with mine??



It's only right on the default page, it's one hour behind on the GW skin page, which you obviously haven't set up..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only right on the default page, it's one hour behind on the GW skin page, which you obviously haven't set up..


  say huh?  I DID have the pretty background, but it's GONE now!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say huh?  I DID have the pretty background, but it's GONE now!!



That shows how long it's been since you logged in..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, got the times thingies worked out. On GW you have to go into your profile and pick modify profile then pick GMT-4, for some reason, here on GON you have to go into your profile and pick GMT-3 and turn off auto detect on DST. Then the times show up correctly..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only right on the default page, it's one hour behind on the GW skin page, which you obviously haven't set up..


 Mine's right now!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2011)

Mornin` ya`ll. Cloudy here, and I surely hope there is some rain headed my way. Gonna be here and yonder for the next week or two. Check in when I have time after today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll. Cloudy here, and I surely hope there is some rain headed my way. Gonna be here and yonder for the next week or two. Check in when I have time after today.



Well, if yonder gets you close to up here give me a holla..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll. Cloudy here, and I surely hope there is some rain headed my way. Gonna be here and yonder for the next week or two. Check in when I have time after today.


I'm hoping for a good rain, garden does better with rain than a sprinkler (and costs less too!)


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, got the times thingies worked out. On GW you have to go into your profile and pick modify profile then pick GMT-4, for some reason, here on GON you have to go into your profile and pick GMT-3 and turn off auto detect on DST. Then the times show up correctly..


You da Man, MC, you da man!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It sure is eerily quiet in here at 2:45 AM.  Why in the world am I still awake at this hour ???  I need my "beauty" sleep, I tell ya.
> 
> 
> PS:  This computer clock is about as functional as Obama and his entire gang of nitwit Democrats.





gobbleinwoods said:


> the local POPO arrested it?
> 
> well it doesn't pay to get to bed early to catch up on sleep if you wake up even earlier.
> 
> oh well it is hump day and it is only up hill half the day.





boneboy96 said:


> Well you could have started a fresh pot there GW





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin uvrybuddy..





jmfauver said:


> Morning all....



Man, ya'll are up way to early in the mornings , Ya'll done went and made me feel even sleepierm


----------



## Jranger (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning folks! Hope everyone brought their umbrella today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll. Cloudy here, and I surely hope there is some rain headed my way. Gonna be here and yonder for the next week or two. Check in when I have time after today.





Keebs said:


> I'm hoping for a good rain, garden does better with rain than a sprinkler (and costs less too!)



Morning people. Why is that? My garden always looks better after a rain than a sprinkler?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks! Hope everyone brought their umbrella today



Rainy this morning but the sun is out for now


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PM 243Savage, he can fix it!!
> 
> 
> I woke up thinking it was Thursday, then I *really* woke up & realized it was "only" Wednesday.........
> ...



Morning



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` ya`ll. Cloudy here, and I surely hope there is some rain headed my way. Gonna be here and yonder for the next week or two. Check in when I have time after today.



Be safe while traveling



mudracing101 said:


> Man, ya'll are up way to early in the mornings , Ya'll done went and made me feel even sleepierm



Slacker


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks! Hope everyone brought their umbrella today






mudracing101 said:


> Morning people. Why is that? My garden always looks better after a rain than a sprinkler?


Mother Nature's always best!



mudracing101 said:


> Rainy this morning but the sun is out for now


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Think im gonna ride over to Fitzgerald and eat lunch at the Pizza hut today, heard they have a new waitress and she needs to be, ah nevermind i better hush. I think Keebs is listening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Think im gonna ride over to Fitzgerald and eat lunch at the Pizza hut today, heard they have a new waitress and she needs to be, ah nevermind i better hush. I think Keebs is listening



Fitzgerald has a Pizza Hut???

I thought that one building where you could get gas, bait, your hair done, wigs, nails, oil changed, groceries etc. etc. etc. had the pizza market covered in Fitzgerald!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fitzgerald has a Pizza Hut???
> 
> I thought that one building where you could get gas, bait, your hair done, wigs, nails, oil changed, groceries etc. etc. etc. had the pizza market covered in Fitzgerald!!



My bad i think you are right.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Think im gonna ride over to Fitzgerald and eat lunch at the Pizza hut today, heard they have a new waitress and she needs to be, ah nevermind i better hush. I think Keebs is listening


 yeah, c'on............



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fitzgerald has a Pizza Hut???
> 
> I thought that one building where you could get gas, bait, your hair done, wigs, nails, oil changed, groceries etc. etc. etc. had the pizza market covered in Fitzgerald!!





mudracing101 said:


> My bad i think you are right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

morning peeps!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!



Morning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!


 <------ Mt. Dew??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!



I refuse to be categorized with a "peep"


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I refuse to be categorized with a "peep"
> View attachment 597781



Sorry, Bro!
Morning, Pervs and perps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Mornin' All....what's fer lunch today???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All....what's fer lunch today???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Bro!
> Morning, Pervs and perps!



Have you seen what happens to a Peep in the microwave???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All....what's fer lunch today???


Pizza



Keebs said:


>


I need more than that.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you seen what happens to a Peep in the microwave???



Blocked again


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you seen what happens to a Peep in the microwave???





I was hoping fer some IDEARS fer lunch!!!!

AND NO, I ain't got no Peeps....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you seen what happens to a Peep in the microwave???



********************************

SHAZZZAAAAMMMM,  that is how I felt about a week ago after eating some bad seafood !!!!  Yep, I think that I looked a little "Yellow" around the edges too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All....what's fer lunch today???



Leftover Johnny Carino's Timballo with a leftover italian sausage dog chopped and added. Heating it up right now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza
> 
> 
> I need more than that.
> ...


 swing by, I'll go witcha!



Jeff C. said:


> I was hoping fer some IDEARS fer lunch!!!!
> 
> AND NO, I ain't got no Peeps....


With your mad cookin skillz???  YOU tell US!! 
Although, I DID throw together some stuff the other night that was a hit............ mexican flavor............ deer hb meat, taco seasoning, layered with flour tortilla, rinsed black beans, diced maters, mushrooms and cheese........... had a little chorizo fixed on the side to add to it.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ********************************
> 
> SHAZZZAAAAMMMM,  that is how I felt about a week ago after eating some bad seafood !!!!  Yep, I think that I looked a little "Yellow" around the edges too.


 HEYYY!!  So glad you're back with us & feeling better!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> swing by, I'll go witcha!
> 
> 
> With your mad cookin skillz???  YOU tell US!!
> Although, I DID throw together some stuff the other night that was a hit............ mexican flavor............ deer hb meat, taco seasoning, layered with flour tortilla, rinsed black beans, diced maters, mushrooms and cheese........... had a little chorizo fixed on the side to add to it.........



prob. cant make it over there eat, and get back in a hour


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> prob. cant make it over there eat, and get back in a hour


 you'd be pushing it!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All....what's fer lunch today???



Pizza and beer sound good to me.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, that was shocking.


I walked down to check on the new hens, and i could only find one. Im like well dang, they couldnt have ate her whole. So i keep looking and then i notice her head poking out of the "poop" bucket. Im not sure how she ended up standing in the bucket...but she couldnt get out. Good thing i had just emptied it yesterday.

Reminds me of my sister putting me in the dumpster when i was 7 or 8.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ********************************
> 
> SHAZZZAAAAMMMM,  that is how I felt about a week ago after eating some bad seafood !!!!  Yep, I think that I looked a little "Yellow" around the edges too.



Glad you are fine Mike, I've had it TWICE(not from seafood either) Once it was something in a salad, the second time Veal. Both times, I was wishing I would just go on and die

Actually, It's not funny....I've heard of some people having terrible side effects from Food Poisoning, that can last for the rest of their life.



rhbama3 said:


> Leftover Johnny Carino's Timballo with a leftover italian sausage dog chopped and added. Heating it up right now.





Keebs said:


> swing by, I'll go witcha!
> 
> 
> With your mad cookin skillz???  YOU tell US!!
> Although, I DID throw together some stuff the other night that was a hit............ mexican flavor............ deer hb meat, taco seasoning, layered with flour tortilla, rinsed black beans, diced maters, mushrooms and cheese........... had a little chorizo fixed on the side to add to it.........




Now, that's what I'm talkin bout!!! See, I can go to da kitchen now and possibly concoct something


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pizza and beer sound good to me.



Ya talked me into it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pizza and beer sound good to me.




 




slip said:


> Wow, that was shocking.
> 
> 
> I walked down to check on the new hens, and i could only find one. Im like well dang, they couldnt have ate her whole. So i keep looking and then i notice her head poking out of the "poop" bucket. Im not sure how she ended up standing in the bucket...but she couldnt get out. Good thing i had just emptied it yesterday.
> ...





Hey bud, When would it be a good time to bring you that mount I was referring to???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow, that was shocking.
> 
> 
> I walked down to check on the new hens, and i could only find one. Im like well dang, they couldnt have ate her whole. So i keep looking and then i notice her head poking out of the "poop" bucket. Im not sure how she ended up standing in the bucket...but she couldnt get out. Good thing i had just emptied it yesterday.
> ...


You really need to learn to use your camera on your cell phone........ 



Jeff C. said:


> Now, that's what I'm talkin bout!!! See, I can go to da kitchen now and possibly concoct something


 glad I could help..............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad you are fine Mike, I've had it TWICE(not from seafood either) Once it was something in a salad, the second time Veal. Both times, I was wishing I would just go on and die
> 
> Actually, It's not funny....I've heard of some people having terrible side effects from Food Poisoning, that can last for the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You really need to learn to use your camera on your cell phone........
> 
> 
> glad I could help..............




 Thank ya!!!
I stumbled across some Castlewood-Cajun Style Angus Roast Beef and pepperjack cheese....should make a bery good sammich


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya!!!
> I stumbled across some Castlewood-Cajun Style Angus Roast Beef and pepperjack cheese....should make a bery good sammich


Dat sounds good, love me some pepperjack!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are fine Mike, I've had it TWICE(not from seafood either) Once it was something in a salad, the second time Veal. Both times, I was wishing I would just go on and die
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs, I knew that I liked you from the very first time that we met.  I really like the way that you have such fantastic skills in keeping every one of us male counterparts in check.  I think that you deserve a big fat "RAISE".   

Don't worry, the check is in the mail and it was signed by Obama himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are fine Mike, I've had it TWICE(not from seafood either) Once it was something in a salad, the second time Veal. Both times, I was wishing I would just go on and die
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> EAGLE EYE 444 said:
> 
> 
> > The pepperoni really caught your eye, huh?
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey bud, When would it be a good time to bring you that mount I was referring to???


Lemme ask dad when he gets home what days we're painting the walls and ill let ya know



Keebs said:


> You really need to learn to use your camera on your cell phone........
> 
> 
> glad I could help..............



 Dang it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

slip said:


> lemme ask dad when he gets home what days we're painting the walls and ill let ya know
> 
> 
> 
> dang it!



10-4


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I knew that I liked you from the very first time that we met.  I really like the way that you have such fantastic skills in keeping every one of us male counterparts in check.  I think that you deserve a big fat "RAISE".
> 
> Don't worry, the check is in the mail and it was signed by Obama himself.






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > ****************
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................



Dude!!!! I was joking about you getting a court order for a dna test to find out who the real mother of tripod jr. was...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................



Wondering what????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................



Need bail money???  See what happens when you mix 5 hour energy, red bull, monster and mtn dew together!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!!! I was joking about you getting a court order for a dna test to find out who the real mother of tripod jr. was...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 20, 2011)

Afternoon driveby y'all!! Howdy howdy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................


wondering " how could i've been so dumb?"



BBQBOSS said:


> Need bail money???  See what happens when you mix 5 hour energy, red bull, monster and mtn dew together!!!





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon driveby y'all!! Howdy howdy!!



Howdy,


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sitting here in the Cherokee County Court  just wondering................


Dude,, deny everything!   


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon driveby y'all!! Howdy howdy!!



Hey there Belle.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon driveby y'all!! Howdy howdy!!



What ever happened to Remy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What ever happened to Remy???



Hasenpfeffer..:


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wondering " how could i've been so dumb?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that bandit & the snowman in your avatar??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Is that bandit & the snowman in your avatar??



Yes it is


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes it is


 You just made a new best friend!  That young'un loves those movies!


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonder if a thunder chicken can wade in a creek?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Wonder if a thunder chicken can wade in a creek?


Can he type at least as fast as Nicodemus?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes it is



**************

Even has that sweet Sally sitting in the passenger seat too.  Sally became a pretty Hawt lady in my book when she starred in this movie.     I think about that movie every time that I visit Texas and especially when I am crossing the Alabama/Georgia state line heading eastbound on I-20.

East Bound and Down, I Got This MoJo Trucking, We Gonna Do What They Said Can't Be Done !!!!  Yep, thinking about that song sure caused me to do a lot of speeding during the past few decades.  I am just glad that Sheriff Buford T. Justice was not the one that pulled me over though.  

And to think, I remember me and my buddies paying $28 a case for COORS back in the 1970's before it became available east of the Mississippi.  Thank goodness for an asphalt plant that we could sell asphalt to the Gypsies for cash real early on Saturday mornings.  It sure was fun cleaning out the silo on Saturday mornings back then.  (PS:  I think that the statute of limitations has run out by now and the original Company has long since been closed.)


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> **************
> 
> Even has that sweet Sally sitting in the passenger seat too.  Sally became a pretty Hawt lady in my book when she starred in this movie.     I think about that movie every time that I visit Texas and especially when I am crossing the Alabama/Georgia state line heading eastbound on I-20.
> 
> East Bound and Down, I Got This MoJo Trucking, We Gonna Do What They Said Can't Be Done !!!!  Yep, thinking about that song sure caused me to do a lot of speeding during the past couple of decades.  I am just glad that Sheriff Buford T. Justice was not the one that pulled me over though.



 I know what ya mean!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You just made a new best friend!  That young'un loves those movies!


Yep , one of the best movies ever made!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> **************
> 
> Even has that sweet Sally sitting in the passenger seat too.  Sally became a pretty Hawt lady in my book when she starred in this movie.     I think about that movie every time that I visit Texas and especially when I am crossing the Alabama/Georgia state line heading eastbound on I-20.
> 
> ...



Yes sir , in that movie Sally was hawt


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes it is



Loveeeeee that movie  and convoy  my daddys a trucker so is his brother and my cousin was but he went back to farmin lol I know every word to east bound and down and convoy + convoy is my daddys ringtone has been for the past 7years  lol 



Oh and it don't hurt that burt reynolds was SEXY


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Loveeeeee that movie  and convoy  my daddys a trucker so is his brother and my cousin was but he went back to farmin lol I know every word to east bound and down and convoy + convoy is my daddys ringtone has been for the past 7years  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it don't hurt that burt reynolds was SEXY



back AWAY from the caffeine!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hasenpfeffer..:



You mean like this???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Loveeeeee that movie  and convoy  my daddys a trucker so is his brother and my cousin was but he went back to farmin lol I know every word to east bound and down and convoy + convoy is my daddys ringtone has been for the past 7years  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it don't hurt that burt reynolds was SEXY



*****************

You mean Burt Reynolds was in this movie ????

I thought that  "Fred" or "Flash", Jerry Reed, Sally, and of course, Buford T. Justice were the stars of this movie.  Imagine that !!!  

I agree, this was one movie that I could really relate to.  Of course, it helped when Sally changed from the passenger position to the driver position and vice-versa  while they were still driving along the way.  Whew, those jeans that she was wearing were tighter than my mama's grip on an Abraham Lincoln when we were growing up.  In fact, when my mama let go of an Abraham Lincoln, you could hear him breathe a sigh of relief when she released her fingers on him !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!!! I was joking about you getting a court order for a dna test to find out who the real mother of tripod jr. was...





Les Miles said:


> Wondering what????





BBQBOSS said:


> Need bail money???  See what happens when you mix 5 hour energy, red bull, monster and mtn dew together!!!





mudracing101 said:


> wondering " how could i've been so dumb?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> Dude,, deny everything!
> 
> 
> Hey there Belle.



If the glove fit,   It did not 

Thank you Johnnny Cochran.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If the glove fit,   It did not
> 
> Thank you Johnnny Cochran.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , one of the best movies ever made!!
> 
> 
> Yes sir , in that movie Sally was hawt



I want fred tho lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Loveeeeee that movie  and convoy  my daddys a trucker so is his brother and my cousin was but he went back to farmin lol I know every word to east bound and down and convoy + convoy is my daddys ringtone has been for the past 7years  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it don't hurt that burt reynolds was SEXY



I've been told i look alot like Burt when he was younger.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If the glove fit,   It did not
> 
> Thank you Johnnny Cochran.



Glad to hear ya made it out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Ya'll fixing to get off work and I'm headed in!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Im out its 5, peace


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll fixing to get off work and I'm headed in!!



I'll drink one fer ya


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Im out its 5, peace






mudracing101 said:


> I'll drink one fer ya


 it'll take more than one...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> back AWAY from the caffeine!!



NO caffeine is what I run off of!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll fixing to get off work and I'm headed in!!



I just got here thirty minutes ago,  and I have thirty minutes to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Somebody needs to make a "dip" substitute. It's been a week and I'm ready to rip someone's eyeballs outta their head. Any volunteers?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been told i look alot like Burt when he was younger.



Really


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody needs to make a "dip" substitute. It's been a week and I'm ready to rip someone's eyeballs outta their head. Any volunteers?



Can I volunteer someone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been told i look alot like Burt when he was younger.



Liar, he had hair when he was younger, even if it was implants.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can I volunteer someone?



Sure, who you got in mind?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar, he had hair when he was younger, even if it was implants.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, who you got in mind?



porcupines,  offers a challenge but really rewarding  when your done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> porcupines,  offer a channel but really rewards when your done.



I understood the porcupines part, but that second part needs to be translated from pygmy latin to english...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Spent all day with my 86 yr old Mom yesterday, heard the same story 9 times . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spent all day with my 86 yr old Mom yesterday, heard the same story 9 times . . .



Does she have the walkin poots like my granny did at that age??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does she have the walkin poots like my granny did at that age??





I didn't hear, or smell any other than my own . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does she have the walkin poots like my granny did at that age??



**************

Now that is a new one for me.  Sorry Quack but MC made me laugh on this one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2011)

This episode reminds me of what will happen this Friday about lunchtime.  I will visiting my lady friend in Houston who has a Father-in-Law that is 95 years old.  He is very hard of hearing, he only weighs about 115 lbs soaking wet but he wears a Texas sized white 10-Gallon hat that makes him look like he weighs at least 160 lbs or more.  He thinks that I am from Kansas so when I comes in to see him, he always says, Hey Mike, How is everything doing in Kansas.  It has gotten to the point that now we don't tell him any different.  He stills lives by himself but my lady friend does take care of all of his needs such as the doctor, groceries, cooking, repairs, washing clothes etc so he is still fortunate to still have some freedom as such.  When I visit Texas, I always help in cleaning out his gutters, repairing the wooden privacy fence, changing the filters in the heating and air conditioner, change the batteries in his smoke detectors, cutting his grass, putting new flowers on his wife's grave site, cleaning up his utility shed etc.  I know that I will never reach the age of 95 so I am thankful that he can still enjoy life and be fun to be around and talk with him.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Loveeeeee that movie  and convoy  my daddys a trucker so is his brother and my cousin was but he went back to farmin lol I know every word to east bound and down and convoy + convoy is my daddys ringtone has been for the past 7years  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it don't hurt that burt reynolds was SEXY



If you love truckin songs, you should know this one.

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zoTLwrm9QE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zoTLwrm9QE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Made my version of FFF's brunswick stew for dinner... fuller n' a tick right now..


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 20, 2011)

Pizza for supper. Bubba was supposed to fry some bream but he had this sorry excuse about workin' late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Pizza for supper. Bubba was supposed to fry some bream but he had this sorry excuse about workin' late.




 @ avatar (and post)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

11 hrs to go!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs to go!!



Hang in there sugar britches....


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs to go!!



Pookie says "hey" and he misses you.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2011)

G'evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Pizza for supper. Bubba was supposed to fry some bream but he had this sorry excuse about workin' late.


Well, i did! The pizza was good! 


Bubbette said:


> Pookie says "hey" and he misses you.





turtlebug said:


> G'evening.



you cropdusting?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2011)

Howdy folks....tomorrow is friday. Get to chase thunder chickens for three days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

Red Beans fer supper....let the games begin


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you cropdusting?




Nope, just wandering around aimlessly. 

And trying to figure out how to get out of a 3-hour GTT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang in there sugar britches....




Will do snook ems!!




Bubbette said:


> Pookie says "hey" and he misses you.




Awwwww!!!




turtlebug said:


> G'evening.




Hi!!




rhbama3 said:


> Well, i did! The pizza was good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Pookie!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, just wandering around aimlessly.
> 
> And trying to figure out how to get out of a 3-hour GTT.



You're not getting out of it, so go fling some arrows at the Fedex truck or something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do snook ems!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, big boy!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> G'evening.



Plane with banner....no I am not in Panama City.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Plane with banner....no I am not in Panama City.





"Club La Villa"!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Club La Villa"!!!



Been there.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You're not getting out of it, so go fling some arrows at the Fedex truck or something.




Watch me. 





Sterlo58 said:


> Plane with banner....no I am not in Panama City.




Or Kansas... 


Shower and bedtime. Gotta run things by myself tomorrow and Friday. Bugsy needs some rest. 

Yall have a good night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Watch me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night, Bugsy!
Thinkin' bout you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2011)

Brother Bradley?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Been there.





A wonderful place for an old fat man during Spring Break!!!  Laaaaaawd the clothes, or lack there of those younguns wear!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Club La Villa"!!!



We will be down there July 2nd thru 9th with the Mccoys.  Hate im gonna miss that hawt wife of yours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2011)

Brother Bradley??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> We will be down there July 2nd thru 9th with the Mccoys.  Hate im gonna miss that hawt wife of yours.




Dang, we'll be leaving 'bout time ya'll get there!!




Nicodemus said:


> Brother Bradley??





He's probably out chasing a red head somewhere . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, we'll be leaving 'bout time ya'll get there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Must be. He done logged out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, we'll be leaving 'bout time ya'll get there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is that time of the year!!!!! 
Think i'll go after one in the morning myself!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Wonder if a thunder chicken can wade in a creek?


I have personally witnessed this from a deer stand!!.........They waded so deep I thought for a moment they were paddling like ducks..........They were walking the creek bed not just crossing it!!

Good Evening Peeps.........I mean Folks!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar, he had hair when he was younger, even if it was implants.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, who you got in mind?



Hey, hey, hey , i have hair


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 20, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/6a3_1303342391"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/6a3_1303342391" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/6a3_1303342391"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/6a3_1303342391" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Why'd you go and post a video of Quacks chilluns?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, hey, hey , i have hair


I have hair on my back too!!.......So what's the big deal??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, we'll be leaving 'bout time ya'll get there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, whats the verdict with the jeep


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, whats the verdict with the jeep



  Cheech and Chong  Style


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 20, 2011)

Howdy Folks



Had another good afternoon on the pond. Didn't get much chance last year to cull out the dinks. Making up for lost time. Done more fishing in the last few weeks than I did all last year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Had another good afternoon on the pond. Didn't get much chance last year to cull out the dinks. Making up for lost time. Done more fishing in the last few weeks than I did all last year.


Howdy Douge!!.........Looks like we swapped work schedules!!........I was thinkin yesterday would have been a good day to be sittin on a farm pond somewhere!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

What up douge?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Douge!!.........Looks like we swapped work schedules!!........I was thinkin yesterday would have been a good day to be sittin on a farm pond somewhere!!



Hate it for ya bro. Hope you get and can keep some help soon. I have one more spot to fill and hope he should be starting next week. Don't know about yesterday but Sunday and Monday were good down here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, whats the verdict with the jeep



Still dont know??




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cheech and Chong  Style







Hiya Doug, Tripod, and Mitch  !!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up douge?



Aint nuffin to it man..listening to some good music and playin on the web.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, we got a strategy for the one remaining gobbler we know is on this place. Just hope he read the script on how he's supposed to die in the morning!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still dont know??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Misty



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we got a strategy for the one remaining gobbler we know is on this place. Just hope he read the script on how he's supposed to die in the morning!


Good luck Bama


Alright folks, time for me to call it a day


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin to it man..listening to some good music and playin on the web.


  quit sending food pic.   Good night brother 


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we got a strategy for the one remaining gobbler we know is on this place. Just hope he read the script on how he's supposed to die in the morning!



Going to surround him


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we got a strategy for the one remaining gobbler we know is on this place. Just hope he read the script on how he's supposed to die in the morning!



I guess that means we'll get some severe thunderstorms around 5AM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we got a strategy for the one remaining gobbler we know is on this place. Just hope he read the script on how he's supposed to die in the morning!




Choot em bama....choot em!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> quit sending food pic.   Good night brother
> 
> 
> Going to surround him


sort of. This bird has been roosting right next to the road we drive in on. he flies down and heads the other way. I'm gonna drop buddy off at the main road and he'll ease in. I'll go past the bird a good ways and then back track and try to head him off after he flies down. I figure we have a chance. maybe not a great one, but he has one of 3 directions to go. 2 of them will be bad for his health.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I guess that means we'll get some severe thunderstorms around 5AM.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sort of. This bird has been roosting right next to the road we drive in on. he flies down and heads the other way. I'm gonna drop buddy off at the main road and he'll ease in. I'll go past the bird a good ways and then back track and try to head him off after he flies down. I figure we have a chance. maybe not a great one, but he has one of 3 directions to go. 2 of them will be bad for his health.



Lead poisoning in his future during a rain storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Good Luck in the morning Bama!!!

I'm gonna call it a night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I guess that means we'll get some severe thunderstorms around 5AM.








Hiya gal !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lead poisoning in his future during a rain storm.



I'm thinking the rain will be finished by then. Supposed to be only a 30% of rain anyway.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 20, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Hate it for ya bro. Hope you get and can keep some help soon. I have one more spot to fill and hope he should be starting next week. Don't know about yesterday but Sunday and Monday were good down here.


The Boss hired a girl that started last week.........She lasted four days, and said it wasn't what she thought the job would be??.........She is going back to school

Put a new hire in the process on Monday.........If he passes the drug screen, and criminal background checks. he will start May 4th!!...........He has previous experience in this line of work!!.........Hopefully it won't take long to train him!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Doug, Tripod, and Mitch  !!!


Gonna need some down time real soon!!.........I'm thinkin some time at the farm will fix that!!



Bubbette said:


> I guess that means we'll get some severe thunderstorms around 5AM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal !!!


Don't encourage her!!! 
Shouldn't you be fixing a dryer right now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Boss hired a girl that started last week.........She lasted four days, and said it wasn't what she thought the job would be??.........She is going back to school
> 
> Put a new hire in the process on Monday.........If he passes the drug screen, and criminal background checks. he will start May 4th!!...........He has previous experience in this line of work!!.........Hopefully it won't take long to train him!!
> 
> Gonna need some down time real soon!!.........I'm thinkin some time at the farm will fix that!!





Just call me when your ready!!




rhbama3 said:


> Don't encourage her!!!
> Shouldn't you be fixing a dryer right now?





I'm at work!   Got any suggestions on the dryer for an idiot like me to try??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just call me when your ready!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Uhmmm .... You're asking ROBERT'S advice about appliance repair????


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal !!!



Hey Quack. How's work? 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking the rain will be finished by then. Supposed to be only a 30% of rain anyway.



I knew it. I haven't even watched the weather forecast yet. If you're huntin' then it's rainin'! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Uhmmm .... You're asking ROBERT'S advice about appliance repair????



Robert's advice will be to call the appliance repairman.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just call me when your ready!!


Will do!!

Alright folks time to sign off for the night!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Uhmmm .... You're asking ROBERT'S advice about appliance repair????



Actually on what NOT to do . . . 




Bubbette said:


> Hey Quack. How's work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Work is SLOWWWWW !!!   


That's what I was thinking!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Night ya'll!
Hope to have a bird a-floppin' by 0830!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Night ya'll!
> Hope to have a bird a-floppin' by 0830!





Can't wait to hear this one  . . .


Good luck Pookie!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Quack 

Guess all the normal idjits went to bed already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack
> 
> Guess all the normal idjits went to bed already





Kinda looking that way??  Whatcha doing up this late??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

good morning!!
Got the camo on and coffee is brewing. Kinda foggy out there...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2011)

Hated to do it but someone needs to wake up the creek waders this morning.   But I do have coffee brewed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning!!
> Got the camo on and coffee is brewing. Kinda foggy out there...



Well go get him this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning folks.....Go get another one Bama!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning!!
> Got the camo on and coffee is brewing. Kinda foggy out there...



**********************

Morning to all the creek waders up this morning.  Drink a hot cup of Joe for me.

OK, all you turkeys out there listen up.  BAMA is on the prowl again.  Is that rain drops that I hear falling ????  Stay dry Bama and bring another turkey home to Bubbette.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 21, 2011)

Top o  the morning to all you fine woodyites. 

Me and Stan gotta cook 100 ribeye steak dinners tonight for the Jackson-Butts County Duck Unlimited folks.  Yall pray for us.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning everybody!      It's my Friday...   Good luck hunting/chasing/catching a turkey today Robert.      BBQ at Matty's...100 ribeye steak dinners...yum yum.      All I can say is come on 4pm...party starts at 4:01!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh and where's dat messican?   Miguel sent ya a text this am!   ;-)


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have hair on my back too!!.......So what's the big deal??





Morning all , One more day to Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and where's dat messican?   Miguel sent ya a text this am!   ;-)



At 6:30 in the morning!!! Who in tarnation sends arachnid pics to someone at 6:30 in the morning??? 

Mornin all you waders and wadees..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hated to do it but someone needs to wake up the creek waders this morning.   But I do have coffee brewed.


 Gotta have da coffee!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks.....Go get another one Bama!!!!


Mornin!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> **********************
> 
> Morning to all the creek waders up this morning.  Drink a hot cup of Joe for me.
> 
> OK, all you turkeys out there listen up.  BAMA is on the prowl again.  Is that rain drops that I hear falling ????  Stay dry Bama and bring another turkey home to Bubbette.


Hiya! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Top o  the morning to all you fine woodyites.
> 
> Me and Stan gotta cook 100 ribeye steak dinners tonight for the Jackson-Butts County Duck Unlimited folks.  Yall pray for us.


I'll take a to-go plate, please!



boneboy96 said:


> Oh and where's dat messican?   Miguel sent ya a text this am!   ;-)


 you text your spider???



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , One more day to Friday


 I THOUGHT it WAS Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At 6:30 in the morning!!! Who in tarnation sends arachnid pics to someone at 6:30 in the morning???
> 
> Mornin all you waders and wadees..


Hai!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

G'moanin friends!!  



I feel a lil sweepy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a lil sweepy . . .


 Me too!  And other than thinking/wishing it was Friday, I feel Fantastic!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hai!



Mernin Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebs


 whatchadoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Me too!  And other than thinking/wishing it was Friday, I feel Fantastic!!





Kinda sounded like you were getting an early start last night . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whatchadoin?



Tryin to keep from taking a nap.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mornin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Tell that little blob on the left of your avatar to chew with his mouth closed........disgusting little thing..
It reminds me of sitting across from Les Miles at Boudreaux's and watching him eat mudbugs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sounded like you were getting an early start last night . . .


yeah, burned another pile, had to wade to do that, yaknow! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to keep from taking a nap.


I wish I could, this waking up at 4:00 every morning this week is for the birds!  I don't stay awake, just turn over, look at the clock, go back to sleep.



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'


 sorry,  mornin Sulli!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell that little blob on the left of your avatar to chew with his mouth closed........disgusting little thing..
> It reminds me of sitting across from Les Miles at Boudreaux's and watching him eat mudbugs.


 watch his eyes, not his mouth!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya'll naaaaaaaaasty!!


Need a fishing partner Saturday morning at the Plantation??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll naaaaaaaaasty!!
> 
> 
> Need a fishing partner Saturday morning at the Plantation??



How about two?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At 6:30 in the morning!!! Who in tarnation sends arachnid pics to someone at 6:30 in the morning???
> 
> Mornin all you waders and wadees..





Keebs said:


> Gotta have da coffee!!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a lil sweepy . . .





jsullivan03 said:


>



MORNING, MORNING, MORNING, MORNING, AND MORNING


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Mernin MR.

Hey KEEBS!!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616939


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell that little blob on the left of your avatar to chew with his mouth closed........disgusting little thing..
> It reminds me of sitting across from Les Miles at Boudreaux's and watching him eat mudbugs.



Silly Bammer


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Mornin' Waders, and Swimmers....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MORNING, MORNING, MORNING, MORNING, AND MORNING


 Mornin!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin MR.
> 
> Hey KEEBS!!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616939


 



Les Miles said:


> Silly Bammer


Hey now, careful who you point dem bullets at now, yahear?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Waders, and Swimmers....


 Mornin Chief!  heehee, LilD made an observation yesterday................  she said "Man, this bunch sure does talk about food a lot!"


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

I think that Miguel needs to go gator hunting with Junior this week.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think that Miguel needs to go gator hunting with Junior this week.


Miguel -Sparky or Miguel the spider?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 21, 2011)

Mornin Folks...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 21, 2011)

What up Folks

Today is Friday right


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin Folks...


Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> Today is Friday right


 See??? I'm not the only one!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gotta have da coffee!!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...




Morning Keebs



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll naaaaaaaaasty!!
> 
> 
> Need a fishing partner Saturday morning at the Plantation??



You going carpin? HEHE


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See??? I'm not the only one!!



Well it feels like one to me for once

Found out this morning my other new guy starts MondayThat will give me 3 on dayshift so we might be able to swap weekends once everyone is trained and comfortable. Even though my phone still rings alot at least I'm on the farm more.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well it feels like one to me for once
> 
> Found out this morning my other new guy starts MondayThat will give me 3 on dayshift so we might be able to swap weekends once everyone is trained and comfortable. Even though my phone still rings alot at least I'm on the farm more.


  Good Deal, 'bout time you caught a break up there!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 21, 2011)

Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Sorry to hear that Matt...Thoughts and prayers to you and your family


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Sorry to hear this Matthew. You got our prayers and if you need anything else just yell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2011)

Sincere regrets, Matt.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Sorry to hear this Boss.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.


Aaww Matty, I'm so sorry to hear this!!  I just got word a friend of mine I used to work with in the school system had a heart attack & died in her sleep........... prayers for her family & yours!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaww Matty, I'm so sorry to hear this!!  I just got word a friend of mine I used to work with in the school system had a heart attack & died in her sleep........... prayers for her family & yours!



He just had some stints put in a few weeks ago and was talking about how much better he felt.  Mama was going over there to pick  him up to take him to the casino for the weekend.  He loved to play those slots and flirt with the waitresses. 

Juritta (his wife) said that he wasnt feeling good this morning and went and laid on the couch and then had a heart attack.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dang Matt.   Sorry to hear that.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> He just had some stints put in a few weeks ago and was talking about how much better he felt.  Mama was going over there to pick  him up to take him to the casino for the weekend.  He loved to play those slots and flirt with the waitresses.
> 
> Juritta (his wife) said that he wasnt feeling good this morning and went and laid on the couch and then had a heart attack.


When I gotta go, I'd like it to be like these two! 
But man my heart is heavy !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Very sorry to hear that Matty.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think that Miguel needs to go gator hunting with Junior this week.





Keebs said:


> Miguel -Sparky or Miguel the spider?



How about both?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> How about both?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> He just had some stints put in a few weeks ago and was talking about how much better he felt.  Mama was going over there to pick  him up to take him to the casino for the weekend.  He loved to play those slots and flirt with the waitresses.
> 
> Juritta (his wife) said that he wasnt feeling good this morning and went and laid on the couch and then had a heart attack.



He passed as peacefully as he could and without any pain...



Keebs said:


> Aaww Matty, I'm so sorry to hear this!!  I just got word a friend of mine I used to work with in the school system had a heart attack & died in her sleep........... prayers for her family & yours!



 for you keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> He passed as peacefully as he could and without any pain...
> 
> 
> 
> for you keebs


 Thank you


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Miguel -Sparky or Miguel the spider?



Sparky, 60grit, or whatever his name is today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sparky, 60grit, or whatever his name is today


  boy, dem's fightin words!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sparky, 60grit, or whatever his name is today





Keebs said:


> boy, dem's fightin words!



Hey hey...there'll be no fighting!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 21, 2011)

whos fightin'???  whos side am i takin???

I fight dirty.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey hey...there'll be no fighting!


 HE started it!!  He's pickin on my shuggums!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> whos fightin'???  whos side am i takin???
> 
> I fight dirty.....


 No  one  can  take  you  serious  with  an  avatar  like  yours!

and of course you're on my side


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No  one  can  take  you  serious  with  an  avatar  like  yours!
> 
> and of course you're on my side


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> whos fightin'???  whos side am i takin???
> 
> I fight dirty.....





Keebs said:


> HE started it!!  He's pickin on my shuggums!!!





Keebs said:


> No  one  can  take  you  serious  with  an  avatar  like  yours!
> 
> and of course you're on my side



Every one's on your side Keeberlicious!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Every one's on your side Keeberlicious!


Aaaawwww


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Afternoon, people.
Matt, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people.
> Matt, so sorry for your loss.


 did ya go gobblin??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> did ya go gobblin??



Yep. The bird gobbled twice, flew down and left me lost in the creek bottom after i tried to catch up to him before he left our property. I was up to my elbows in briers trying to find the road for awhile. Then i realized i was paralleling the road. 
By the time i got out of there, i had just enough time to head home and get a shower. Man, am i whupped right now.....
I got to find a better place to hunt. 4 guys chasing 3 birds on one place that cost this much is just stupid.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The bird gobbled twice, flew down and left me lost in the creek bottom after i tried to catch up to him before he left our property. I was up to my elbows in briers trying to find the road for awhile. Then i realized i was paralleling the road.
> By the time i got out of there, i had just enough time to head home and get a shower. Man, am i whupped right now.....
> I got to find a better place to hunt. 4 guys chasing 3 birds on one place that cost this much is just stupid.


Talk to LilD, she see's/hears them most every morning....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Talk to LilD, she see's/hears them most every morning....



If you know of any leases or land owners around there that are wanting to sub-lease turkey rights, let me know. 
Pretty please....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you know of any leases or land owners around there that are wanting to sub-lease turkey rights, let me know.
> Pretty please....


You know I will!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Good God!!! Ate my fill of grass and weed pollen today

Eyes are itchin', sneezin', throat is sore I love cuttin' grass/weeds


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



You got it brother!!!  Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! Ate my fill of grass and weed pollen today
> 
> Eyes are itchin', sneezin', throat is sore I love cuttin' grass/weeds


I waiting on the first cutting, hoping more grass will cover the sand!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I waiting on the first cutting, hoping more grass will cover the sand!



I smell like onions


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I smell like onions


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I waiting on the first cutting, hoping more grass will cover the sand!



St Augustine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



Sorry to hear that, never know what to say at a time like this, prayer sent though


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I waiting on the first cutting, hoping more grass will cover the sand!



Done cut my grass weeds 3 times,


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> boy, dem's fightin words!



Hey Keebs  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5953386&postcount=9


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5953386&postcount=9



Time to leave on that one. It's not that the sight of blood bothers me, because it doesn't, but the sound of a semi-grown man screaming like a little girl while a woman cuts and abuses him is just too much to bear.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey messican, is it ever going to rain in locust grove again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey messican, is it ever going to rain in locust grove again?



Yep..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to leave on that one. It's not that the sight of blood bothers me, because it doesn't, but the sound of a semi-grown man screaming like a little girl while a woman cuts and abuses him is just too much to bear.



I ain't skeered of her. 

She's all talk and no action anyway. Kind of like Robert and his turkey hunting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of her.
> 
> She's all talk and no action anyway. Kind of like Robert and his turkey hunting.



Trying not to laugh, trying


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Done cut my grass weeds 3 times,



This was my 3rd cut also....and the season just started


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Done cut my grass weeds 3 times,


I got so much sand it dang nigh takes a set of blades per cutting............. I'll just let the horses out in the yard for a little bit so it ain't so snakey..........



Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5953386&postcount=9


 pick on me all ya want, pick on da boys, now that's another story.............. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to leave on that one. It's not that the sight of blood bothers me, because it doesn't, but the sound of a semi-grown man screaming like a little girl while a woman cuts and abuses him is just too much to bear.


you know I'm the lover not the fighter kind............ 



Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of her.
> 
> She's all talk and no action anyway. Kind of like Robert and his turkey hunting.


at least he goes hunting............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Trying not to laugh, trying


careful............*neighbor*..................


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep..



Like within the next 100 years? because im not sure if my corn can wait that long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got to get my laptop repaired....this thing is wayyyyyyy toooooo sloowwwww

Makes me wanna take a Nap...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Like within the next 100 years? because im not sure if my corn can wait that long.



It's highly complicated and I really don't understand the mechanics of it to intelligently translate it to laymens terms, but I'll give it a shot.

The atmosphere over us right now is extremely stable, making it near impossible for the storms to make it into georgia from the western more unstable air. There is a point where the relationship between temperature and dewpoint destabilize the air allowing convection to occur and storms to form. During the day the temp / dp ratio is too far apart. But at some point during the night last night an equilibrium occurred as the temps fell and the dp's rose.  At around 3 am this morning over north georgia we had a good storm cluster and I suspect will happen again tonight over middle georgia (since that is where the front is parked today).

If I could fully understand the temp / humidity / timing thing relationship I would be rich as I could pinpoint when and where this would occur, but thus far I don't have a good enough grip on the science behind it to adequately explain it.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

whats up this fine afternoon other than disgustingly high gas prices. ive been makin my wife one of them fancy garden boxes 4'x12' and fillin it up with topsoil manure and peat and i still dont understand why she dont want a garden down in the bottom good moisture down there,good sun and some shade good soil too. but nope just put it in front of the house so she aint gotta walk so far. oh well. maybe she'll get enough for a meal or two


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

pbradley said:


> If you love truckin songs, you should know this one.
> 
> <object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zoTLwrm9QE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5zoTLwrm9QE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>



sure do by heart lol


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

hey mud, hey lilD hows the new job i aint been in today so if theres been any updates i dont know about em


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey mud, hey lilD hows the new job i aint been in today so if theres been any updates i dont know about em



uhm i havent been called back since tuesday bc they wanna test run a few more ppl and for what i really wanna say about it id get banned  lol but if they decide to hire me on full time permanatly then itll be a good job to get my feet wet with job experience but with them draggin their feet its gettin' annoyin


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's highly complicated and I really don't understand the mechanics of it to intelligently translate it to laymens terms, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> The atmosphere over us right now is extremely stable, making it near impossible for the storms to make it into georgia from the western more unstable air. There is a point where the relationship between temperature and dewpoint destabilize the air allowing convection to occur and storms to form. During the day the temp / dp ratio is too far apart. But at some point during the night last night an equilibrium occurred as the temps fell and the dp's rose.  At around 3 am this morning over north georgia we had a good storm cluster and I suspect will happen again tonight over middle georgia (since that is where the front is parked today).
> 
> If I could fully understand the temp / humidity / timing thing relationship I would be rich as I could pinpoint when and where this would occur, but thus far I don't have a good enough grip on the science behind it to adequately explain it.



Makes sense.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> uhm i havent been called back since tuesday bc they wanna test run a few more ppl and for what i really wanna say about it id get banned  lol but if they decide to hire me on full time permanatly then itll be a good job to get my feet wet with job experience but with them draggin their feet its gettin' annoyin



sorry.hope they call you back im sure youll do em a great job


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's highly complicated and I really don't understand the mechanics of it to intelligently translate it to laymens terms, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> The atmosphere over us right now is extremely stable, making it near impossible for the storms to make it into georgia from the western more unstable air. There is a point where the relationship between temperature and dewpoint destabilize the air allowing convection to occur and storms to form. During the day the temp / dp ratio is too far apart. But at some point during the night last night an equilibrium occurred as the temps fell and the dp's rose.  At around 3 am this morning over north georgia we had a good storm cluster and I suspect will happen again tonight over middle georgia (since that is where the front is parked today).
> 
> If I could fully understand the temp / humidity / timing thing relationship I would be rich as I could pinpoint when and where this would occur, but thus far I don't have a good enough grip on the science behind it to adequately explain it.



now let me translate for you into real english partly cloudly with a chance of thunderstorms this evenin. your such a good weather man scientist person of interest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dont ya just hate it when your brother sends you a text an then a pic text and says "Hey in pc watching an all girl volleyball match drinking ice cold draft beer at the bar, what you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya just hate it when your brother sends you a text an then a pic text and says "Hey in pc watching an all girl volleyball match drinking ice cold draft beer at the bar, what you doin?


 you don't know when your brother is going to the beach??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> now let me translate for you into real english partly cloudly with a chance of thunderstorms this evenin. your such a good weather man scientist person of interest.



I hope you have lightning rods on your house..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey mud, hey lilD hows the new job i aint been in today so if theres been any updates i dont know about em



what up Killa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't know when your brother is going to the beach??



No i guess not , he lives below atlanta and i guess he couldnt stop and pick me up since he had to drive past me to get there.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Idgits


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya just hate it when your brother sends you a text an then a pic text and says "Hey in pc watching an all girl volleyball match drinking ice cold draft beer at the bar, what you doin?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

ALmost quitting time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

slip said:


>



I know , really? I want to be at the beach drinking beer and looking at women too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> ALmost quitting time



You can say that again


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you have lightning rods on your house..



that is a better interpretation of his own words. i lose


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

My favorite drink...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No i guess not , he lives below atlanta and i guess he couldnt stop and pick me up since he had to drive past me to get there.


Well that wasn't very nice of him!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> ALmost quitting time







Les Miles said:


> Idgits


here ya go, look close now!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know , really? I want to be at the beach drinking beer and looking at women too


I'll take over watching the guys watching the babes AND drink your beer............. let's go!



mudracing101 said:


> You can say that again


Don't slam da door on me today, K????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My favorite drink...



Mine too

I heard corndogs like going out west!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take over watching the guys watching the babes AND drink your beer............. let's go!
> 
> 
> Don't slam da door on me today, K????



Well its that time you better come on


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope you all have a great Easter


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its that time you better come on






bigox911 said:


> Hope you all have a great Easter


 You & yours too, Lee!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope you all have a great Easter



Where you gonna be???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope you all have a great Easter



Happy Easter Lee and to everyone else also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about two?




Grrrrrrrrr. Forgot I got to work Friday night!





BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.





Our prayers go out to you and your family Matt, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr. Forgot I got to work Friday night!



Freakin closet UGA fan..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Big ol' heaping pile of fried bream and french fries for supper. Deep fried with 1/2 flour, 1/2 corn meal, salt and pepper. Ain't fancy or healthy but oh so good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Big ol' heaping pile of fried bream and french fries for supper. Deep fried with 1/2 flour, 1/2 corn meal, salt and pepper. Ain't fancy or healthy but oh so good!



healthy is for those idjits that want to live longer but never do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Jeffc!!!

The grease is getting hot!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2011)

Life lessons...



Leave no tracks

When a tree gets in your way, cut it down

When a varmint is intent on destruction, kill it

Be pleasant and friendly



Enough of the philosophical, good day to ya`ll.  

Regards


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life lessons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice! 
What brought out the philosopher in you today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life lessons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Gonna be a looooong night, I'm sleepy already!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooong night, I'm sleepy already!!



Me too, I think I'll go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. The bird gobbled twice, flew down and left me lost in the creek bottom after i tried to catch up to him before he left our property. I was up to my elbows in briers trying to find the road for awhile. Then i realized i was paralleling the road.
> By the time i got out of there, i had just enough time to head home and get a shower. Man, am i whupped right now.....
> I got to find a better place to hunt. 4 guys chasing 3 birds on one place that cost this much is just stupid.



Duh! Been sayin' that for a while now. 



rhbama3 said:


> If you know of any leases or land owners around there that are wanting to sub-lease turkey rights, let me know.
> Pretty please....



Especially anyone who wants their birds to go away. 



Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of her.
> 
> She's all talk and no action anyway. Kind of like Robert and his turkey hunting.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's highly complicated and I really don't understand the mechanics of it to intelligently translate it to laymens terms, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> The atmosphere over us right now is extremely stable, making it near impossible for the storms to make it into georgia from the western more unstable air. There is a point where the relationship between temperature and dewpoint destabilize the air allowing convection to occur and storms to form. During the day the temp / dp ratio is too far apart. But at some point during the night last night an equilibrium occurred as the temps fell and the dp's rose.  At around 3 am this morning over north georgia we had a good storm cluster and I suspect will happen again tonight over middle georgia (since that is where the front is parked today).
> 
> If I could fully understand the temp / humidity / timing thing relationship I would be rich as I could pinpoint when and where this would occur, but thus far I don't have a good enough grip on the science behind it to adequately explain it.



Nah, it's easy. Just ask Bubba when and where he's huntin'.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> healthy is for those idjits that want to live longer but never do.



For those who try to eat healthy, it's still said at his funeral, "Man, doesn't he look good?"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life lessons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good words to live by!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you..






Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooong night, I'm sleepy already!!


Bad sign this early on!! Sounds like some Quality loader time is in your future!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 21, 2011)

Tried a new beer today,Georgia brown ale by sweetwater brewery.

I do not like it,leaves too much after taste.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good words to live by!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I got 4 movies to watch!!



Bubbette's avatar is killing me!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2011)

I hate to kill neighbors. 

But alas, one must do what one has to do.  








Somebody's gonna be replacing some real expensive tires if I have my way.  








Evening creekbenders.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hate to kill neighbors.
> 
> But alas, one must do what one has to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tbug, I will be glad to send you more ammo if you tell me which type that you used to take care of this dastardly deed.  PS:  I ship in unmarked packages too.

I agree with you.  Over the years I have had a couple of idiot neighbors too.  One in particular tried to tell me that all of my garden tools were really his.  Well that lasted until I threatened to shove a big old shovel right up his bottom.  It was strange that all of my tools had my initials etched on each one of them.  I told him that he should put his beer down and stay the heck off of my property in the future.  He ultimately had a date with destiny.  I think they buried him face-down maybe.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

i dont have any problem killin neighbors its friends that are difficult to kill


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I hate to kill neighbors.
> 
> But alas, one must do what one has to do.
> 
> ...



Glad I ain't yo neighbor.  

Man I am stoked. Finally a day off work tomorrow. Gunna go try to keep up with Bama and kill a thunder chicken. Been callin em in for every one else...now it's my turn. Looking forward to a long weekend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got 4 movies to watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbette's avatar is killing me!!


Sounds like you have things under control!!

That is a good one!!


Looks like I have the next three days off!!..........I hope!!



turtlebug said:


> I hate to kill neighbors.
> 
> But alas, one must do what one has to do.
> 
> ...


Evening!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Big ol' heaping pile of fried bream and french fries for supper. Deep fried with 1/2 flour, 1/2 corn meal, salt and pepper. Ain't fancy or healthy but oh so good!





rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeffc!!!
> 
> The grease is getting hot!!!!



Mannn....you just flung a cravin' upon me!!!

Got any sweet onions to go wit it???


BTW....evenin Waders!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Tbug, I will be glad to send you more ammo if you tell me which type that you used to take care of this dastardly deed.  PS:  I ship in unmarked packages too.
> 
> I agree with you.  Over the years I have had a couple of idiot neighbors too.  One in particular tried to tell me that all of my garden tools were really his.  Well that lasted until I threatened to shove a big old shovel right up his bottom.  It was strange that all of my tools had my initials etched on each one of them.  I told him that he should put his beer down and stay the heck off of my property in the future.  He ultimately had a date with destiny.  I think they buried him face-down maybe.



I think my neighbor is using the ditch at the other end of our property to test his truck's 4x4 abilities. It's not pretty. He's torn up all the grass and some branches off of my small pines.  

Fishbait made me take down the sign that said "Pray the dog catches you before I do".    

In all honesty though, they DO NOT wanna mess with Reese-Cup-Cup, she's one bad to the bone puppy.  I wish they'd give her a chance.  





killa86 said:


> i dont have any problem killin neighbors its friends that are difficult to kill



Until a friend double-crosses you, then they become worse than a neighbor or an enemy. 




Sterlo58 said:


> Glad I ain't yo neighbor.
> 
> Man I am stoked. Finally a day off work tomorrow. Gunna go try to keep up with Bama and kill a thunder chicken. Been callin em in for every one else...now it's my turn. Looking forward to a long weekend.



Now Neil, if you were my neighbor, we'd break out the water hoses and have a bonfire in the middle of the mud pit every night.       


Seriously, the ink is barley dry where I just bought that chunk of land that adjoins our original land. Gonna be an awesome archery range and a huge workshop eventually.  

What makes them think they even have the right?


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 21, 2011)

Man o man, that was some good bream! I'm stuffed.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2011)

In the furtherest corner of America.......


The most awesome words ring from the lips of the master...


CHOOT IM!!!!

CHOOT IM!!!!


CHOOT IM JACOB!!!


It's that time.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2011)

Tyler eats Zebra Cakes!      

Fishbait said Tyler having to lick the dead gator's heads is no worse than someone he knows who has to touch a dead pig's nose.      


It's almost piggy nose touching time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Seriously, the ink is barley dry where I just bought that chunk of land that adjoins our original land. Gonna be an awesome archery range and a huge workshop eventually.



Soooo, we have a smokin hawt land baroness among us??


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well my paw-paw passed on a little while ago.  Yall say a prayer if ya dont mind.



boss, im so very very sorry for your loss. been gone most of the day and missed out on a bunch. my prayers are with you and your loved ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannn....you just flung a cravin' upon me!!!
> 
> Got any sweet onions to go wit it???
> 
> ...



They were some kinda good! We wiped out two freezer bags full. May take the girls Sunday to get a restock. We haven't fished together in a long time and i can't think of a better way to spend a sunday than baiting hooks and taking off fish for the girls!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They were some kinda good! We wiped out two freezer bags full. May take the girls Sunday to get a restock. We haven't fished together in a long time and i can't think of a better way to spend a sunday than baiting hooks and taking off fish for the girls!



Great!!! and I was hoping for good weather on Sunday..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great!!! and I was hoping for good weather on Sunday..



Hey! I hunted this morning and it didn't rain! 

much.....


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 21, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/a97_1303397626"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/a97_1303397626" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, we have a barely smoldering female slum lord among us??




Fixed it for ya.     


Prayers Sent BBQBOSS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fixed it for ya.



No comment...


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 21, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bb8_1303391918"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bb8_1303391918" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

*todays summary*

well GOBBLEINS got the mornin brew
that we all need to get us through
BOSS is cookin steak for ducks
GOBBLEIN drive by in a truck 
QUACK is sleepy its a shame 
SLIP is prayin for some rain
KILLAS playin in the dirt 
hit em TBUG make it hurt
EAGLE EYE is sendin BUG 
some bullets to take care of thugs
BAMAS chasin turkey fans
LILD's trying to not get banned
STERLOS been a patient man 
solitude and turkeys is his plan
MIGUEL has got some fancy speech
MUD could use some beer and beach
JEFF RAINES is tryin a new beer
but why they make it is not real clear
NIC spilled philosophy into the creek
3LEGS corndogs quite a freak
humor here is never far 
just take BUBBETES avatar
RUTTINBUCK is off the days
BOSS'S paw paw passed away
now all of us we feel real bad 
and we know that this has made you sad
were all here for you if you should need
and pray for peace brother...GOD speed.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

EVENIN FOLKS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well GOBBLEINS got the mornin brew
> that we all need to get us through
> BOSS is cookin steak for ducks
> GOBBLEIN drive by in a truck
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bb8_1303391918"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bb8_1303391918" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



now that's funny


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, we have a smokin hawt land baroness among us??




DONT FORGET...SMOKIN HAWT HAWG BOOTY SHOOTIN LAND BARRONNESS


turtlebug said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> Prayers Sent BBQBOSS!



DONT FIX WHAT AINT BROKEN
prayers BOSS


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well GOBBLEINS got the mornin brew
> that we all need to get us through
> BOSS is cookin steak for ducks
> GOBBLEIN drive by in a truck
> ...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 21, 2011)

well HELLO there KEEBS


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well HELLO there KEEBS


Good Evenin' Killa!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well GOBBLEINS got the mornin brew
> that we all need to get us through
> BOSS is cookin steak for ducks
> GOBBLEIN drive by in a truck
> ...


Good one, Bro! 


Keebs said:


>



Hi......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good one, Bro!
> 
> 
> Hi......


I like fish.............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still looking for a redhead with cute puppies.......Anybody seen one??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still looking for a redhead with cute puppies.......Anybody seen one??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

DAT'S POPPA!! Dat's POPPA!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I like fish.............


Me too!!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still looking for a redhead with cute puppies.......Anybody seen one??


let me check my text messages again........ 


Keebs said:


> DAT'S POPPA!! Dat's POPPA!!



I think those two are a pair of goobers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2011)

night, ya'll!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They were some kinda good! We wiped out two freezer bags full. May take the girls Sunday to get a restock. We haven't fished together in a long time and i can't think of a better way to spend a sunday than baiting hooks and taking off fish for the girls!



mama and daddy always made me bait my own hooks and take the fish off myself


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DAT'S POPPA!! Dat's POPPA!!



since when do you watch swamp people -translation- since when did you become cool


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> since when do you watch swamp people -translation- since when did you become cool


 since you decided to grow up............ 
G'night folks!!
NITE RUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> since you decided to grow up............
> G'night folks!!
> NITE RUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



growin' old is mandatory growin' up is optional so i aint growin up EVER  ill live longer and have more fun that way


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 21, 2011)

well im gone  its bedtime 


NIGHT YALL


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



TC bama.... got my daughter out with me last yr. once. Too bad we didn't have much luck....we enjoyed it though. Or, atleast she said she did

Gonna call it a night also....compooter is too slow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll catch the lights.
Night errybuddy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!


G'night Robert!!



lilD1188 said:


> since when do you watch swamp people -translation- since when did you become cool


You're momma has always been cool!!...........You're just now maturing enough to realize it!!



Keebs said:


> since you decided to grow up............
> G'night folks!!
> NITE RUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


G'Night Darlin!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2011)

Did I run everybody off?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2011)

I gotta work tomorrow-I get Good Friday off in the middle of December.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> well GOBBLEINS got the mornin brew
> that we all need to get us through
> BOSS is cookin steak for ducks
> GOBBLEIN drive by in a truck
> ...



Awesome Killa!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still looking for a redhead with cute puppies.......Anybody seen one??





Why yes, yes I have!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why yes, yes I have!!!


..........Time for bed here!!........Good Night Folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

I see you down there lurking Quack.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job Killa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see you down there lurking Quack.




Whut up??




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Great job Killa



Hiya daddo!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up??



Catching up on all the chatter. I guess all the usual suspects have gone to bed already.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

chilllin and relaxin            one  more night and your off.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

See you folks later. Looking forward to a 4 day weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Catching up on all the chatter. I guess all the usual suspects have gone to bed already.




Looks like everybody has to work in da moanin!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> chilllin and relaxin            one  more night and your off.





Yep, off the weekend, start days Monday!!


How's my gal feeling nowadays??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

Big poochie is doing  good.  sleeping on the remote.   the tv is stuck on lifetime......please it stop  :}


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Big poochie is doing  good.  sleeping on the remote.   the tv is stuck on lifetime......please it stop  :}





Oh Laaaaawd her too??  Dawn loves that crap!!

Lightly bounce her up and down and maybe the channel will change . . . if she wakes up,  tell her baby Quack was kickin . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

alright  let see how it go goes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> alright  let see how it go goes




Video man, VIDEO!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> alright  let see how it go goes


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



It is now stuck on QVC


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Friday or just TGIF?

either way






and to kick start it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> if she wakes up,  tell her baby Quack was kickin . . .




Morning y'all
Gonna try a little turkey huntin this mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good Friday or just TGIF?
> 
> either way
> 
> ...



Morning



Jeff Raines said:


> Morning y'all
> Gonna try a little turkey huntin this mornin.



Good luck Jeff....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Jeff....



Thanks Mike....you ain't still making that drive to Marietta are ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

morning jm,  storms just passed through here headed your way if they hang together.

Jeff,  my relatives, you are hunting my relatives.     Oh well, some of them are distant out-laws anyhow.   Best of luck.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm,  storms just passed through here headed your way if they hang together.
> 
> Jeff,  my relatives, you are hunting my relatives.     Oh well, some of them are distant out-laws anyhow.   Best of luck.





I've been watching the weather,woke up and it had been raining.I will not go in the woods if it's lightning.I skeered,but looks like all the rain is on east side of state now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh and BTW
I drink pickle juice everyday and eat enough garlic that I can smell it when I sweat.......and still had a lonestar tick attached to my armpit yesterday


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thanks Mike....you ain't still making that drive to Marietta are ya?



Just about every 3 weeks or so....



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm,  storms just passed through here headed your way if they hang together.
> 
> Jeff,  my relatives, you are hunting my relatives.     Oh well, some of them are distant out-laws anyhow.   Best of luck.



we got hit around 430 this morning with 1 storm,will wait and see what the rest of the day brings....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 22, 2011)

Moaning folks....someone get the # of that bus that ran my butt over?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Morning Pre-Easter peeps. 

Ahhhh...the rain is gone and the forecast calls for sunny skies and lots of time on the lake this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON drivelers FINALLY FRIDAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Pre-Easter peeps.
> 
> Ahhhh...the rain is gone and the forecast calls for sunny skies and lots of time on the lake this weekend.




Pics pleazzzzze!!





mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON drivelers FINALLY FRIDAY






Dangit MR, you done blowed up the screen!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mornin yall.  FRIDAY!!!!!   t minus 7 hours and it is off to the Chattahoochee National Forest for 3 days of hiking, camping, fishing.....and maybe.....no definitely some beer consumption! 



Happy Easter since I won't be here then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  FRIDAY!!!!!   t minus 7 hours and it is off to the Chattahoochee National Forest for 3 days of hiking, camping, fishing.....and maybe.....no definitely some beer consumption!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter since I won't be here then.






You gonna make Krickett tote all the beer while your'e hiking??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON drivelers FINALLY FRIDAY


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  FRIDAY!!!!!   t minus 7 hours and it is off to the Chattahoochee National Forest for 3 days of hiking, camping, fishing.....and maybe.....no definitely some beer consumption!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter since I won't be here then.


 To you too, purtyeyes! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna make Krickett tote all the beer while your'e hiking??


 beat me to it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna make Krickett tote all the beer while your'e hiking??



Now there is an idea!   I've always liked the way you think sir.  



Keebs said:


> To you too, purtyeyes!
> 
> 
> beat me to it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  FRIDAY!!!!!   t minus 7 hours and it is off to the Chattahoochee National Forest for 3 days of hiking, camping, fishing.....and maybe.....no definitely some beer consumption!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter since I won't be here then.



I'm sure, you go ahead and go camping and fishing and drinking and i'll stay here and work on the truck and honey do list


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics pleazzzzze!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


>



Morning Quack and Keebs,  that kind of sounds like crackers and cheese ok im better now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Quack and Keebs,  that kind of sounds like crackers and cheese ok im better now


 sometimes you just "quackmeup"


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure, you go ahead and go camping and fishing and drinking and i'll stay here and work on the truck and honey do list



Can't work on a truck without drankin!  At least you covered one of the tasks on my list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sometimes you just "quackmeup"






Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!



Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!


 yes, yes you do.................... but I am one of many that you have that affect on.....................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!



Just for you Brother! :cheer: 








Good Friday Morning All


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just for you Brother! :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin Poppapygmy!



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 Mornin sleepyhead!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Can't work on a truck without drankin!  At least you covered one of the tasks on my list.



you do have a point


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!





Keebs said:


> yes, yes you do.................... but I am one of many that you have that affect on.....................



Now thats just sick


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just sick



Your just jealous,  your not the apple of his eye right now.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd sometimes, I make you feel "Tingly"  ALL ova!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody post up some Neil Diamond!!





Keebs said:


> yes, yes you do.................... but I am one of many that you have that affect on.....................





mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just sick



Mud....

you ever been in the woods and come across a skunk, and the hair on your neck raises and gives you a tingly feeling 'cause you just know its about to spray you with its stinky gas......

...I think that is the kinda "tingly" Quack makes folks feel.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning!!


You all rested dis mornin?



mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just sick





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your just jealous,  your not the apple of his eye right now.





jsullivan03 said:


> Mud....
> 
> you ever been in the woods and come across a skunk, and the hair on your neck raises and gives you a tingly feeling 'cause you just know its about to spray you with its stinky gas......
> 
> ...I think that is the kinda "tingly" Quack makes folks feel.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just sick





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your just jealous,  your not the apple of his eye right now.


Mud...... Rub yourself down with some peanut oil, and wrap Yo self up with a Twista mat!!!.........Quack won't be able to resist that combination!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your just jealous,  your not the apple of his eye right now.





jsullivan03 said:


> Mud....
> 
> you ever been in the woods and come across a skunk, and the hair on your neck raises and gives you a tingly feeling 'cause you just know its about to spray you with its stinky gas......
> 
> ...I think that is the kinda "tingly" Quack makes folks feel.





Keebs said:


> You all rested dis mornin?







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mud...... Rub yourself down with some peanut oil, and wrap Yo self up with a Twista mat!!!.........Quack won't be able to resist that combination!!



How bout no


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout no


  Don't knockit till ya tryit!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout no





Keebs said:


> Don't knockit till ya tryit!



He is playing hard to get


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is playing hard to get


Any you KNOW what that does to Quack!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> he is playing hard to get





keebs said:


> any you know what that does to quack!!



new topic please


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> more info please


Well, lets see, technically, Quack has retired from nekkid twista, but when a newbie comes along & "insists", such as you are doing, he has been known to put on a special.......aaahhh, lets say........... exposition..................


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout no





threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is playing hard to get





Keebs said:


> Any you KNOW what that does to Quack!!



Don't you worry Mud....Quack is gettin dressed up in his Easter Bunny suit right now and comin to pay you a vistit!





.....time for me to go hide.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> new topic please



It Daisyduke aka holli, birthday today.


You know Quack did not miss it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You all rested dis mornin?


Yes I am!!.........It was nice to sleep in this morning!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is playing hard to get





Keebs said:


> And you KNOW what that does to Quack!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Morning, all!!!!
Just gotta survive this call weekend, work Monday and Tuesday and then its 5 days of Turkey hunting!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

keebs said:


> well, lets see, technically, quack has retired from nekkid twista, but when a newbie comes along & "insists", such as you are doing, he has been known to put on a special.......aaahhh, lets say........... Exposition..................



you are gonna get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Mornin Erybody!!! Keebsolicious, Rutt, Poppapygmy, Sulli, Quacksosexy, Mudd, Bammer, and anyone I missed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Na na na na na im not listening


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> mornin erybody!!! Keebsolicious, rutt, poppapygmy, sulli, quacksosexy, mudd, bammer, and anyone i missed.



morning jeff ,beatiful weather we are having today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning jeff ,beatiful weather we are having today.



You're welcome!
I decided to sleep instead of hunt this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Don't you worry Mud....Quack is gettin dressed up in his Easter Bunny suit right now and comin to pay you a vistit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rhbama3 said:


> Morning, all!!!!
> Just gotta survive this call weekend, work Monday and Tuesday and then its 5 days of Turkey hunting!!!






mudracing101 said:


> you are gonna get it


 ooohlala!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Erybody!!! Keebsolicious, Rutt, Poppapygmy, Sulli, Quacksosexy, Mudd, Bammer, and anyone I missed.


 Hey Chief!



mudracing101 said:


> Na na na na na im not listening


ppssssttt.............


mudracing101 said:


> morning jeff ,glad we are having weather today.


 don bogled da boys brains wiff visions of Quack on his mind!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning jeff ,beatiful weather we are having today.



Here Mud, since you haven't had any personal experience with Quack... *YET!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here Mud, since you haven't had any personal experience with Quack... *YET!!!*


 Now Chief, you KNOW what that song does to Quack!!  You gonna have him all jacked up & driving to Tifton searching for Mud, I can see it now, him riding up & down streets yelling "C'mere Boy, we got some Neil & Twista to share"!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here Mud, since you haven't had any personal experience with Quack... *YET!!!*


Not you too



Keebs said:


> Now Chief, you KNOW what that song does to Quack!!  You gonna have him all jacked up & driving to Tifton searching for Mud, I can see it now, him riding up & down streets yelling "C'mere Boy, we got some Neil & Twista to share"!!!!!!!



Did yall hear something


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now Chief, you KNOW what that song does to Quack!!  You gonna have him all jacked up & driving to Tifton searching for Mud, I can see it now, him riding up & down streets yelling "C'mere Boy, we got some Neil & Twista to share"!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now Chief, you KNOW what that song does to Quack!!  You gonna have him all jacked up & driving to Tifton searching for Mud, I can see it now, him riding up & down streets yelling "C'mere Boy, we got some Neil & Twista to share"!!!!!!!



Now that I think about it, we outta get Quack to stop by here and pick Jared up too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now that I think about it, we outta get Quack to stop by here and pick Jared up too!!!


 Jared would definitely put a whole new "twist" on things!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Keebs.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617134



Morning Jefff


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Don't you worry Mud....Quack is gettin dressed up in his Easter Bunny suit right now and comin to pay you a vistit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  He said that was his special outfit just for me! I'm hurt!  

And where's the cheekun mask? He never goes "huntin'" without his cheekun mask.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Keebs.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617134
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT is he up to now???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome!
> I decided to sleep instead of hunt this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Keebs.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617134
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin Bud...say Hello to Ms Courtney and da baby for me!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

I moved to fitzbeccaville, Quack can look for me there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

The only way I know you can be assured that Quack can't find you, is to get a hold to his Coozie and keep it with you at all times


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome!
> I decided to sleep instead of hunt this morning.


 morning Robert


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Bud...say Hello to Ms Courtney and da baby for me!!!



I will do! 

Any more words of advise from my money minister?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I moved to fitzbeccaville, Quack can look for me there.






Jeff C. said:


> The only way I know you can be assured that Quack can't find you, is to get a hold to his Coozie and keep it with you at all times


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lunch needs to come on , im starving


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch needs to come on , im starving


Quack likes steak................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> morning Robert
> 
> 
> I will do!
> ...




I'll see if I can get an appointment with him ASAP



mudracing101 said:


> Lunch needs to come on , im starving



You done worked up an appetite with all the excitement and anticipation huh



Keebs said:


> Quack likes steak................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Tryin to get motivated to get on the tractor and cut the pasture. Lawd, I don't know if I can stand another day of ingesting pollen all afternoon

Maybe I can offset that with the peace and tranquility of a Diesel growl and a Big Chaw of Redman


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to get motivated to get on the tractor and cut the pasture. Lawd, I don't know if I can stand another day of ingesting pollen all afternoon
> 
> Maybe I can offset that with the peace and tranquility of a Diesel growl and a Big Chaw of Redman


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 IZ hungry.............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Heeeyyyy errybody


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heeeyyyy errybody


how far ya made it?
tell da driver I said "HI"!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics pleazzzzze!!



Hey Quack, come on in, the water's fine. 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, all!!!!
> Just gotta survive this call weekend, work Monday and Tuesday and then its 5 days of Turkey hunting!!!



*Translation: Clear and sunny with temps in the low 80's thru Tuesday with severe storms predicted for the rest of the week thru next weekend. *




Quack, the girls want to know if you can play Twister on da boat?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heeeyyyy errybody



What is up LiLD?  Where we going?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how far ya made it?
> tell da driver I said "HI"!



Slyvesterrr  I forgot how far the drive was I'm tired  she sayed heyyy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Slyvesterrr  I forgot how far the drive was I'm tired  she sayed heyyy


  she's a good driver.............. take a nap.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, come on in, the water's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hater.........

Lawd, what a boat zoo! However, the scenery looks mighty fine!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up LiLD?  Where we going?



Nuffin muffin  goin to albany shoppin'


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> she's a good driver.............. take a nap.............



Bahahahahahaha uh no thank you ill pass lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bahahahahahaha uh no thank you ill pass lol


 whaaa?????????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hater.........
> 
> Lawd, what a boat zoo! However, the scenery looks mighty fine!



I guess I better mow and put out some weed & feed before Wednesday then. 

Yep, there are some real idjits out on this lake that have no business behind the helm of a boat. 

As for the scenery... I love the lake!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Made it I HAVE INVADED ALBANY bahahahahaha watch out yall lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whaaa?????????



People in albany don't know how to drive


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> People in albany don't know how to drive



I'm about to leave the house, so you may want to avoid the Liberty expressway and Jefferson Street.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about to leave the house, so you may want to avoid the Liberty expressway and Jefferson Street.



I don't know where them streets are lol but I'm iz sittin in the beauty shop and then I be headin to the mall


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I don't know where them streets are lol but I'm iz sittin in the beauty shop and then I be headin to the mall


 ya'll will take the Express way around to da mall!!!!!!!

Bubba, just keep your eye out for da Big Dodge........... ya'll will be going in opposite directions..............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya'll will take the Express way around to da mall!!!!!!!
> 
> Bubba, just keep your eye out for da Big Dodge........... ya'll will be going in opposite directions..............



Ahhhhhhhhhh lol we past it already lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh lol we past it already lol


 AND NO BLACKBEARDS THIS TRIP!!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Rain west of us yesterday, and east of us today....but no rain here.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2011)

That "in grown toe nail" thread in the on topic section is just nasty; leave to ole eddy to come up with that.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Rain west of us yesterday, and east of us today....but no rain here.


That's how it was for me last night, I feelz your pain!



hdm03 said:


> That "in grown toe nail" thread in the on topic section is just nasty; leave to ole eddy to come up with that.


 but you read it............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AND NO BLACKBEARDS THIS TRIP!!



Bahahahahahaha nope krystals  YUMMY


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bahahahahahaha nope krystals  YUMMY


 that'll work, bring a sackful home!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bahahahahahaha nope krystals  YUMMY



Hey girl


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Applebees new sizzlin steak with blackened shrimp and cajun gumbo, MMMMMMM pretty ole good


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Applebees new sizzlin steak with blackened shrimp and cajun gumbo, MMMMMMM pretty ole good


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



well it was


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that'll work, bring a sackful home!



Too late lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey girl



Heyya


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> well it was





Quack got there yet?   Betta look out yo window and make sure there ain't nobody out in the bushes wearin' a cheekun mask!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2011)

What are you idjits up to in here?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you idjits up to in here?



I watching a the neighbors have a huge beech tree cut down.
Close to his house,so they have to rope most of it down


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you idjits up to in here?



I'm iz in albanany lol  tryin to get out I'm iz lost lol!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> well it was


 and ya just HAD to rub it in..........



lilD1188 said:


> Too late lol


 dang ya'll mean to me today!!!


jsullivan03 said:


> Quack got there yet?   Betta look out yo window and make sure there ain't nobody out in the bushes wearin' a cheekun mask!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you idjits up to in here?


 Shuggums In Da HOUSE!!



Jeff Raines said:


> I watching a the neighbors have a huge beech tree cut down.
> Close to his house,so they have to rope most of it down


 are you "behind the scenes" again?????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> are you "behind the scenes" again?????



Nope,staying 2 yards down


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Quack got there yet?   Betta look out yo window and make sure there ain't nobody out in the bushes wearin' a cheekun mask!



Did see a guy riding around at lunch in a chicken mask looking very suspicous but he dont know what i look like or drive


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and ya just HAD to rub it in..........
> 
> 
> dang ya'll mean to me today!!!
> ...



You been deserving it today


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did see a guy riding around at lunch in a chicken mask looking very suspicous but he dont know what i look like or drive



Was he wearin' clothes?  If so..........


IT WASN'T QUACK!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nope,staying 2 yards down






mudracing101 said:


> Did see a guy riding around at lunch in a chicken mask looking very suspicous but he dont know what i look like or drive


you sure about that???  



mudracing101 said:


> You been deserving it today


HAVE NOT!! I'm innocent!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and ya just HAD to rub it in..........
> 
> 
> dang ya'll mean to me today!!!
> ...




Shoulda came wiff us  lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sure about that???
> 
> 
> HAVE NOT!! I'm innocent!!



Ok i made that up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Shoulda came wiff us  lol



Should a blew the horn when you come thru tifton


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Should a blew the horn when you come thru tifton



Didn't  come frew tifton!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Didn't  come frew tifton!



You must a took the back road by-pass


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Shoulda came wiff us  lol






mudracing101 said:


> Ok i made that up






lilD1188 said:


> Didn't  come frew tifton!


 he's not real good wiff directions.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You must a took the back road by-pass


 now ya catching on!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You must a took the back road by-pass



Uhmmm no - ashburn-sylvester-albany  lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he's not real good wiff directions.............



Me nebber I was lost the whole trip lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Me nebber I was lost the whole trip lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he's not real good wiff directions.............


Hush it


Keebs said:


> now ya catching on!





lilD1188 said:


> Uhmmm no - ashburn-sylvester-albany  lol


I wasnt thinking of that way , nobody goes thru ashburn, most go 319, ahhh ferget it , you made it anyways


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt thinking of that way , nobody goes thru ashburn, most go 319, ahhh ferget it , you made it anyways


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt thinking of that way , nobody goes thru ashburn, most go 319, ahhh ferget it , you made it anyways



Hit 107 through ashburn all the way threw sylvester and come out in albanany lol  or you can take the road that leads into leesburg and go to albanany too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Need nap and  then maybe it will be 5


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 22, 2011)

ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS  TIME FOR THE CAMPIN AND BEER DRANKIN TO COMMENCE!!!  


( IF ANYONE SEES QUACK......TELL HIM IT WASN'T ME!  ) 


LATER YALL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS  TIME FOR THE CAMPIN AND BEER DRANKIN TO COMMENCE!!!
> 
> 
> ( IF ANYONE SEES QUACK......TELL HIM IT WASN'T ME!  )
> ...



Have a good one and yall be careful


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Need nap and  then maybe it will be 5


If'n I'd ate what you ate, I'd be nappin too!



jsullivan03 said:


> ALRIGHT BOYS AND GIRLS  TIME FOR THE CAMPIN AND BEER DRANKIN TO COMMENCE!!!
> 
> 
> ( IF ANYONE SEES QUACK......TELL HIM IT WASN'T ME!  )
> ...


 Later Sullie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

The cow is in the middle of the bucket


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I am the corn dog on the cow that is in the middle of the milk bucket


 uuuhhh, too much sun today already???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, too much sun today already???



Don't be changing my words around woman! 


I'm doing just fine today thank you very much.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be changing my words around woman!
> 
> 
> I'm doing just fine today thank you very much.


 whaaa............. I ain't done nuttin..............


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whaaa............. I ain't done nuttin..............



Uh huh....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Uh huh....



Aaawww, you're just toooo sweet today!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, you're just toooo sweet today!!



Dagnabbit woman, stop changing my post!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dagnabbit woman, you are awsome!




 Stop, you're embarrassing me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 where'd he go??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where'd he go??



Not sure 


But I think he  ya. 



I out of here early.  Be good folks


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where'd he go??



Okay, okay..... you win. I lose. I am logging off now....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 22, 2011)

keebs are you changing everyones post today? sounds like you tryin to get yourself in some mischief. 

by the way you seen quack i aint seen or heard from him since he called askin where mud lived


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not sure
> 
> 
> But I think he  ya.
> ...


 aaawww he just don't know me yet............ 
Later Papapygmy!



Les Miles said:


> Okay, okay..... you win. I lose. I am logging off now....






killa86 said:


> keebs are you changing everyones post today? sounds like you tryin to get yourself in some mischief.
> 
> by the way you seen quack i aint seen or heard from him since he called askin where mud lived


 who me??????? 
 I ain't seen him since he stopped by here for a coke to refill on the way to Tifton.......... I thought I'da heard from them by now............


----------



## killa86 (Apr 22, 2011)

run like the wind mud, run like the wind


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

killa86 said:


> run like the wind mud, run like the wind


 If he didn't start running earlier, then he's in big truble now!!

Ok, I'm outta here!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If I didn't start running earlier, then I'm in big truble now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see you scooted, Keebo


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

howdy peeps.....coming up for some air. Whats been going on with everybody?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy peeps.....coming up for some air. Whats been going on with everybody?





Timmay!!!  Whut up bro??





As for the "rest" of ya . . . ya'll need HELP!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time. 

She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift. 

So, they hold this solo competition that the kids can enter if they WANT to, but they have to pay $5. She entered. Last year she picked out her own solo and got a Superior rating for "Little Brown Jug". One judge even said she was way beyond her years. Her private teacher that she goes to every week said she has a gift like he's never seen. 

Anyway, this year, new snobby female assistant band director (read: granola crunching, vegetarian, electric car driving, oboe playing stick in the mud) decided Mini-Me would play what SHE wanted her to play. Well, at rehearsal Wednesday, Bunny-Huggin Band teacher started singing. Mini-Me got distracted and missed a note so today, she tells Mini-Me that she CAN'T COMPETE tomorrow. 

This is a VOLUNTARY competition that the children pay to be in. Not school sponsored, not honors band related, nothing. 

WHO DOES THIS WOMAN THINK SHE IS? 

Hades is coming to town tomorrow folks cause T-Bugsy is dragging Mini-Me kicking and screaming to the competition and SHE WILL COMPETE or I'm gonna take that $5 and then some out of that bunny hugging cow's behind.     


Okay... I feel a little better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy peeps.....coming up for some air. Whats been going on with everybody?



Timmay!!!!
Just ridin herd on the cath lab and about to start working on some trail cam battery cables. 
As expected, as soon as i signed off on my days off next week, the weather forecast now calls for rain those days.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Timmay!!!  Whut up bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack!! it be going fine!!
I have some therapy sessions available for the rest of y'all if'n ya need them....cost of the session is a bottle of bourbon


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time.
> 
> She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift.
> 
> ...



Take Fishbait and let him video the event.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time.
> 
> She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift.
> 
> ...



Sooooo.....you seem a little riled Thwackbabe. Go ahead and let it all out


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Timmay!!!!
> Just ridin herd on the cath lab and about to start working on some trail cam battery cables.
> As expected, as soon as i signed off on my days off next week, the weather forecast now calls for rain those days.



If it is down here in good ol' SW GA won't have to worry about it....the rain will evaporate before it touches ground.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy peeps.....coming up for some air. Whats been going on with everybody?



Timmy!  

Miss ya buddy.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Timmay!!!  Whut up bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Okay, I give, what do you wanna help us with?  



rhbama3 said:


> Take Fishbait and let him video the event.




Uhm, negative.  

Baitbro is so mad right now he couldn't even talk. He is FURIOUS!!! You DO NOT mess with his baby-girl. 

I did email the cow, the band director and the school principal and requested a meeting with all three of them. 

This used to be the biggest middle school band in the district but we're losing kids right and left. She will pray to God for spontaneous combustion before I'm through with her behind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sooooo.....you seem a little riled Thwackbabe. Go ahead and let it all out



I don't think a "granola crunching, vegetarian, electric car driving, oboe playing stick in the mud" is ready for he shock and awe TBug could put on her. You just don't mess with mini-me. Bet she sang lousy too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think a "granola crunching, vegetarian, electric car driving, oboe playing stick in the mud" is ready for he shock and awe TBug could put on her. You just don't mess with mini-me. Bet she sang lousy too.



Amen to that Bro...


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> If it is down here in good ol' SW GA won't have to worry about it....the rain will evaporate before it touches ground.



Not on the days he hunts. 



turtlebug said:


> Baitbro is so mad right now he couldn't even talk. He is FURIOUS!!! You DO NOT mess with his baby-girl.
> 
> I did email the cow, the band director and the school principal and requested a meeting with all three of them.
> 
> This used to be the biggest middle school band in the district but we're losing kids right and left. She will pray to God for spontaneous combustion before I'm through with her behind.


 
You can come up here and practice first. Our marching band used to have over 200, now we can't field 100 (including the color guard and dance line). There will only 10 seniors next year.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Not on the days he hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> You can come up here and practice first. Our marching band used to have over 200, now we can't field 100 (including the color guard and dance line). There will only 10 seniors next year.



That's sad. 

I love marching bands and Mini-Me was LIVING for becoming a Marchin' Cat. We were all betting on being able to tough it out for one more year til she was at the high school and rid of this "woman" (cause female dog is a compliment). 

However, rumor has it that she's after the high school band director's job now.   

So help me, I will move to another school district so she can become a Georgia Bridgeman at Lowndes before I'll let her spend four of the most exciting years of her life under this... this... UGH!!!   









Oh, and boycotte McDonald's.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> that's sad.
> 
> i love marching bands and mini-me was living for becoming a marchin' cat. We were all betting on being able to tough it out for one more year til she was at the high school and rid of this "woman" (cause female dog is a compliment).
> 
> ...



....nobody puts baby in the corner!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pow, right in da kisser.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Pow, right in da kisser.



I'll drink to that!! Whats happnin HT.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....nobody puts MINI-ME in the corner!!



 





hogtrap44 said:


> Pow, right in da kisser.




Yeah, I haven't hit anyone in a long time. Good thing the archery has kept me strong.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, and boycotte McDonald's.



Another restaurant on your "demize list"? 
Is there any place left down there that you haven't crossed off  or got a restraining order against you?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 22, 2011)

Y'all be good I am out.....headin to the lake!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 22, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that!! Whats happnin HT.


Hey, KY. Good to have some time off. R&R ing.



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I haven't hit anyone in a long time. Good thing the archery has kept me strong.


Yep there T-buggy-boo. Skrong is good, but you must be accurate. NOW, hit the deck and give me 20. 



rhbama3 said:


> Another restaurant on your "demize list"?
> Is there any place left down there that you haven't crossed off  or got a restraining order against you?


 Perty looking bird ya got there Bamer. When you get him?


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Perty looking bird ya got there Bamer. When you get him?



Publix!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it safe to enter....I see Quack, KY, and TBug, that's a dangerous combination....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Another restaurant on your "demize list"?
> Is there any place left down there that you haven't crossed off  or got a restraining order against you?




TGI Fridays is always good.    

There's a sammich/ice cream shop called "The Scoop" that loves me. 

Uhm... those are the only two I can think of.  




Jeff C. said:


> Is it safe to enter....I see Quack, KY, and TBug, that's a dangerous combination....



Sweet little kittens in here I tell ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, KY. Good to have some time off. R&R ing.
> 
> Yep there T-buggy-boo. Skrong is good, but you must be accurate. NOW, hit the deck and give me 20.
> 
> ...



Here ya go Craig! and thanks! 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5942363&postcount=917
I also made a tutorial in the Turkey Forum on how i caped him out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Publix!



Why do i put up with you? Now go to the grocery store and get the stuff i need to cook for supper! 


turtlebug said:


> TGI Fridays is always good.
> 
> There's a sammich/ice cream shop called "The Scoop" that loves me.
> 
> ...



TGIF? ewww......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> TGI Fridays is always good.
> 
> There's a sammich/ice cream shop called "The Scoop" that loves me.
> 
> ...




purrrrrrrrrrrr.....kitty kitty


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

All right, Bugsy!
I think you got beat to the last drivel thread start. Better put on your thinking cap and line it up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All right, Bugsy!
> I think you got beat to the last drivel thread start. Better put on your thinking cap and line it up!



And don't forget the wadin video to start it up..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it safe to enter....I see Quack, KY, and TBug, that's a dangerous combination....


Hey Jeff, dinners iz a waiting.



turtlebug said:


> TGI Fridays is always good.
> 
> There's a sammich/ice cream shop called "The Scoop" that loves me.
> 
> ...


 Yeah all warm and cuddly, bout like a copperhead. 



rhbama3 said:


> Here ya go Craig! and thanks!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5942363&postcount=917
> I also made a tutorial in the Turkey Forum on how i caped him out.


That was a fine story and pic Bamer.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> All right, Bugsy!
> I think you got beat to the last drivel thread start. Better put on your thinking cap and line it up!


Hurry up Buggy- Boo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, dinners iz a waiting.
> 
> Yeah all warm and cuddly, bout like a copperhead.
> 
> That was a fine story and pic Bamer.



I'm ready for another fix, HT! Going to go to the hog slaughtering lease monday after work and do some scouting.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm ready for another fix, HT! Going to go to the hog slaughtering lease monday after work and do some scouting.


Good luck there buddy. I may get to go to the turkey woods Monday. I need more snakes too. See ya later.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time.
> 
> She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift.
> 
> ...



I wish I was one of your kids!  I'd stir stuff up just see you go off!!  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Quack!! it be going fine!!
> I have some therapy sessions available for the rest of y'all if'n ya need them....cost of the session is a bottle of bourbon



Do we get to break the seal as part of the therapy?    sign me up!  



rhbama3 said:


> Take Fishbait and let him video the event.



X2 



Bubbette said:


> Publix!



 

whew ... just got it in under the wire ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

well, I guess Bugsy signed off.... let me think.


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd I win??  Huh, huh??



Nothing.




Last post.


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOT!!!



C'mon man i wanna win the left over candy whistle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time.
> 
> She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift.
> 
> ...



Tomorrow about compete:30 you will feel even better.  And let Mini-Me play whatever she wants to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

With an overidge do you get to keep it until you are short a few posts?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Timmy!
> 
> Miss ya buddy.
> 
> ...



time to switch back your avatar and email it to the hawg and show her what you do to her kind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Still not locked!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Last post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Dont make me slap you wit that fish in yer avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont make me slap you wit that fish in yer avatar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

This one ain't dead yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This one ain't dead yet?



Nope??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello



whattup, cornmeal battered weiner on a stick?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, cornmeal battered weiner on a stick?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 22, 2011)

closed for the season!


----------

